# Seguimento - Incêndios 2014



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2014 às 00:10)

Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal durante o ano de 2014.

*Link's úteis*


*Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/Hist...orrencias.aspx
http://www.prociv.pt/Publico/fogoslist2007.asp

*MODIS Rapid Response *
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRMS Web Fire Mapper*
http://firms.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov/firemap/

*European Forest Fire Information System (EFFIS)*
http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/

*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/


----------



## CptRena (11 Jan 2014 às 21:18)

Hoje estavam pessoas a fazer queimadas em 2 locais na zona do Caramulo 

Aproveitar a humidade do ar e dos terrenos para queimar o mato seco para depois não haver tanto combustível para os incêndios de Verão.
Agora o fogo controlado não será muito útil, pelo menos naquela zona, visto que a maior parte já foi tratada pelos incêndios. Mas noutros locais de PT deveriam pensar em fazê-lo. Ou mesmo umas queimadas. 
O único problema destas combustões são os fumos que podem ser algo tóxicos/cancerígenos. Para além disso como temos tido nestes últimos dias vento fraco entre outras condições para ocorrer inversão térmica, estes produtos de combustão e outros não queimados ficam no ar, presos na base da troposfera.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2014 às 01:34)

*Mais de 240 fogos florestais entre segunda e sexta-feira*

Mais de 240 incêndios florestais deflagraram em Portugal Continental, entre segunda e sexta-feira, segundo dados estatísticos da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC). Os 246 fogos que se registaram nos últimos cinco dias foram combatidos por 1.754 operacionais, apoiados por 527 viaturas, adiantam os mesmos dados.
De acordo com ANPC, a maioria dos incêndios ocorreu durante o dia, tendo sido na terça-feira que deflagrou o maior número de fogos, quando se registaram 64.

SOL


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2014 às 15:02)

Quando o calor aparece...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2014 às 22:58)

O incêndio de Costa/Outeiro, Viana do Castelo está activo desde as 11h e ainda leva duas frentes activas, 115 homens e 35 viaturas no local.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2014 às 00:18)

*Bombeiros dos distritos de Viana e de Braga combatem chamas na serra de Santa Luzia*

Uma dezena de corporações de bombeiros dos distritos de Viana do Castelo e de Braga estão envolvidas no combate a um incêndio florestal na serra de Santa Luzia. De acordo com informação avançada à Lusa pelo segundo comandante distrital de operações de socorro, estão no terreno 113 bombeiros e o fogo, que começou pelas 11:00 em Outeiro, alastrou às localidades de Perre e Meadela, junto à cidade de Viana do Castelo.
"Estamos a falar de uma extensão muito grande, de cerca de quatro quilómetros de fogo, com interrupções. Não temos estradões que nos levem ao coração do incêndio e tivemos cinco fogos em simultâneo nesta área", apontou Robalo Simões. Acrescentou que face à situação no terreno, com duas frentes ativas, "não há previsões para ter o incêndio dominado nas próximas horas", mesmo com o "reforço substancial" de meios de corporações do distrito de Braga. "É incêndio muito difícil, muito extenso. Temos muito trabalho pela frente. Estamos em combate direto ao incêndio", disse ainda o segundo comandante distrital.
Do distrito de Viana do Castelo estão envolvidos meios de oito das doze corporações de bombeiros. A circulação na A28, em Viana do Castelo, chegou a estar condicionada durante a tarde de hoje devido ao forte fumo que também se fez sentir no centro da cidade. As chamas chegaram a estar próximas de terrenos agrícolas e de casas na freguesia de Outeiro, onde foram colocados meios dos bombeiros como medida de precaução. Nesta freguesia deflagraram três incêndios durante a manhã de domingo, mas no concelho de Viana do Castelo, na serra de Santa Luzia - ainda entre Afife e Carreço - há registo de outros três fogos nas últimas horas.
Conforme o evoluir do combate durante a noite, os bombeiros admitem a necessidade de pedir o apoio de um meio aéreo ao comando nacional ao início da manhã de segunda-feira.

Porto Canal

*Mais de cem elementos combatem fogo em Viana do Castelo*

Lisboa, 16 mar (Lusa) -- Apenas um incêndio florestal se encontrava ativo ao final da tarde de hoje, no concelho de Viana do Castelo, mobilizando 112 elementos, de acordo com informação publicada pela Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil. O fogo, sinalizado às 11:04, está a ser combatido por 97 elementos dos bombeiros, mais oito dos Grupos de Intervenção de Proteção e Socorro da GNR (GIPS), quatro sapadores florestais e três outros operacionais.
As chamas lavram numa frente e estão a ser combatidas com recurso a cerca de 30 veículos. Durante a tarde, cerca de 80 operacionais combateram quatro incêndios florestais nos distritos de Viana do Castelo e Vila Real.

Porto Canal

*Dez incêndios florestais no Alto Minho até às 16:00*

Viana do Castelo, 16 mar (Lusa) - O Alto Minho contabilizou este domingo, até às 16:00, uma dezena de incêndios florestais, metade dos quais no concelho de Viana do Castelo, disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro. À mesma hora, indicou a fonte, estavam ativos incêndios em Viana do Castelo (Outeiro) e Arcos de Valdevez, ambos combatidos por mais de 90 bombeiros.
"Está a ser um dia muito atípico e a obrigar a algum esforço do dispositivo que temos disponível neste momento", disse à Lusa o Comandante Operacional Distrital (CODIS) de Viana do Castelo, Armando Silva. Só no concelho de Viana do Castelo deflagraram durante a manhã de domingo cinco incêndios, na serra de Santa Luzia e na sua envolvente, entre as freguesias de Afife, Carreço e Outeiro (3). Destes, quatro foram entretanto "dominados ou extintos" pelos bombeiros, acrescentou Armando Silva.
Na freguesia de Outeiro permanece com uma frente ativa o incêndio que se iniciou pelas 11:00 no lugar de Costa e que está a ser combatido por 65 operacionais e mais de duas dezenas de viaturas. Uma nuvem de fumo oriundo destes incêndios cobre parte da cidade de Viana do Castelo desde o início da tarde.

Porto Canal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mar 2014 às 09:54)

Incêndio dominado às 04h20.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mar 2014 às 10:01)

A pouca vergonha continua! Á quem queira á força um pais queimado e ardido e alterarem a nossa riqueza natural de um pais totalmente verde com vários tipos de floresta, somos um jardim á beira mar plantado e não um deserto de terra queimada á beira mar plantado.


----------



## AJB (17 Mar 2014 às 10:12)

A situação de ontem no Alto Minho, Montalegre e Montemuro não é assim tão atipica...antes de mais vejamos a situação na Galiza/Asturias/Cantábria no dia de ontem: vários incêndios florestais! Portanto nada de exclusivo de Portugal! Lembremo nos ainda da semana anterior, nos Pirinéus Atlânticos: vários incêndios florestais com áreas muito significativas, 200 a 300 ha!
Analisando a situação de ontem em particular no NO do País: ventos do quadrante leste (efeito fohen no Alto Minho), segundo fds (ao fds a actividade agrícola é substancialmente superior) desde meados de Dezembro de 2013 (já la vão 3 meses) em que ha possibilidade de uso do fogo por parte da população! Resultado: incêndios florestais sobretudo em áreas de matos e  em zonas de montanha (provavelmente com causas de pastoreio associado),pouco severos para o solo, a fauna e a flora!
Sinceramente não é nada de preocupante, nada de novo e muito menos é indiciador de que será um ano MUITO mau para as florestas!
Pensem nisto: se houver queda de neve em Abril acima dos 800/900m este ano...É novo?
É indiciado que não haverá verão?
Mesmo assim a comunicação social dará um enfase tal que...enfim...vão buscar profecias loucas e inimaginaveis...
nesta questão dos incendios florestais é a mesma coisa...tem que noticiar


----------



## AJB (17 Mar 2014 às 10:19)

PortugalWeather disse:


> A pouca vergonha continua! Á quem queira á força um pais queimado e ardido e alterarem a nossa riqueza natural de um pais totalmente verde com vários tipos de floresta, somos um jardim á beira mar plantado e não um deserto de terra queimada á beira mar plantado.



Sabes...tu que gostas tanto de comparar o NO do País ao Norte de Espanha, SO de França e Irlanda, deverias acompanhar melhor a questão tambem ao nivel dos usos e costumes da população, nomeadamente no uso do fogo!
Se fores ao EFFIS, verás que até a longinqua, fria e distante Noruega teve este ano incêndios florestais de 900 ha e casas ardidas!
Pois é pois é, bem vindo ao país real, agro-florestal!
Quando nasce um niño na Galiza, nasce um pirómano...pergunta na Galiza profunda se é ou não verdade isto!
Mais, para teres um NO verde com vários tipos de florestas (de especies diferentes), com a riqueza que escreves (e que subscrevo) teve que haver "muito" fogo para potenciar as sucessões ecológicas e atingirem o clímax! O problema é a recorrência do fogo e o numero de ocorrencias no Verão (no NO do País), agora estes incêndios de Primavera, é pá são muitas vezes fantásticos em muitos sentidos e nada preocupantes...


----------



## james (17 Mar 2014 às 11:26)

AJB disse:


> Sabes...tu que gostas tanto de comparar o NO do País ao Norte de Espanha, SO de França e Irlanda, deverias acompanhar melhor a questão tambem ao nivel dos usos e costumes da população, nomeadamente no uso do fogo!
> Se fores ao EFFIS, verás que até a longinqua, fria e distante Noruega teve este ano incêndios florestais de 900 ha e casas ardidas!
> Pois é pois é, bem vindo ao país real, agro-florestal!
> Quando nasce um niño na Galiza, nasce um pirómano...pergunta na Galiza profunda se é ou não verdade isto!
> Mais, para teres um NO verde com vários tipos de florestas (de especies diferentes), com a riqueza que escreves (e que subscrevo) teve que haver "muito" fogo para potenciar as sucessões ecológicas e atingirem o clímax! O problema é a recorrência do fogo e o numero de ocorrencias no Verão (no NO do País), agora estes incêndios de Primavera, é pá são muitas vezes fantásticos em muitos sentidos e nada preocupantes...



  Então vamos cruzar os braços e deixar tudo a arder . . .

Há quem goste de ver os bombeiros a passar , eu também gostava quando tinha 5 anos .


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mar 2014 às 11:46)

AJB disse:


> Sabes...tu que gostas tanto de comparar o NO do País ao Norte de Espanha, SO de França e Irlanda, deverias acompanhar melhor a questão tambem ao nivel dos usos e costumes da população, nomeadamente no uso do fogo!
> Se fores ao EFFIS, verás que até a longinqua, fria e distante Noruega teve este ano incêndios florestais de 900 ha e casas ardidas!
> Pois é pois é, bem vindo ao país real, agro-florestal!
> Quando nasce um niño na Galiza, nasce um pirómano...pergunta na Galiza profunda se é ou não verdade isto!
> Mais, para teres um NO verde com vários tipos de florestas (de especies diferentes), com a riqueza que escreves (e que subscrevo) teve que haver "muito" fogo para potenciar as sucessões ecológicas e atingirem o clímax! O problema é a recorrência do fogo e o numero de ocorrencias no Verão (no NO do País), agora estes incêndios de Primavera, é pá são muitas vezes fantásticos em muitos sentidos e nada preocupantes...



Vamos por partes meteorologicamente o NW do pais tem tudo idêntico á Galiza, Cantábrio e SO de França e não com a Irlanda, relativo ao teu comentário não tenho nada a dizer.


----------



## darque_viana (17 Mar 2014 às 12:04)

Fotografia do início dos incêndios de ontem, em Viana.





Desculpem-me a intromissão na discussão mas acho que, se pode até ser "normal" haver alguns incêndios nesta época, dada a actividade agrícola e possibilidade de uso do fogo. não me parece que se deva tomar apenas esse facto como explicação e, de certa forma, "despreocupar-mo-nos" com estas ocorrências.

Pela fotografia, tirada nos primeiros momentos dos incêndios de ontem, rapidamente se compreende que a causa não foi um eventual acidente com fogueiras. Mais, conheço bem a zona e como podem ver aqui, no local onde deflagraram os incêndios não existe qualquer actividade agrícola ou de pastoreio; costumam apenas andar livremente alguns cavalos selvagens pelo local. Ardeu muito mato rasteiro, junto a várias torres eólicas, o que de facto não é o mais preocupante mas deixa estas belas paisagens pintadas de negro alguns meses.

Ao longo do dia a situação foi-se agravando, com o incêndio a ganhar dimensão e a descer as encostas, não se limitando assim apenas ao mato rasteiro. À noite ainda ardia bastante e eram bem visíveis as chamas, ao longe.

Para mim, é preocupante. Não por ser um indício de um eventual ano seco e mau para as florestas, mas sim por, a meados de Março (ainda Inverno!), já haver mão humana a causar, propositadamente, incêndios desta dimensão. E contra isso, não há muito que o clima, e um Verão mais ou menos seco, possam fazer.

Mais fotografias aqui e aqui.


----------



## Agreste (17 Mar 2014 às 12:12)

Proibir ignições mesmo que sejam úteis na agricultura com humidades relativas inferiores a 40% como foi o caso dos 2 dias anteriores. Há um custo para a mobilização dos bombeiros. Sempre o mesmo padrão... fogos ao fim de semana. 

Se é intenção criminosa já é outro assunto.


----------



## AJB (17 Mar 2014 às 14:45)

Não consegues explicr isso a população mais rural...seria impossivel e ainda mais contraproducente!
Ja defendi em alguns foruns apropriados, continuo a defender, o fim do periodo critico...defendi tambem que não fossem revelados os alertas, apenas os avisos...
vejam este site:
http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/current-situation/
reparem no panorama Europeu...
Não digo que as fotos sejam bonitas, mas não são nada, absolutamente nada de anormais!
Em zonas de pastoreio então são extremamente habituais nestas alturas de tempo seco e com %HR baixas, depois de tempo chuvoso prolongado...
a serio, nada de anormal...e no final a área ardida são uns miseros dezenas de ha...que é isso comparado com os 150000 ha finais do ano passado de area ardida?????


----------



## AJB (17 Mar 2014 às 14:46)

darque_viana disse:


> Fotografia do início dos incêndios de ontem, em Viana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Consegues dizer qual das 3 colunas surgiu primeiro?


----------



## AJB (17 Mar 2014 às 15:01)

Pensem no fogo como sendo um elemento indissociavel das nossas paisagens, porque o é mesmo!
Não caiam ja nos exageros do ano passado a escrever que  eu acho que deve arder muito, e que morrem pessoas etc etc...nada disso!
Distingam o fogo bom do fogo mau...o bom até para selecionar especies na fauna é muito util...mata os animais doentes e que transmitem doenças aos outros!
Reparem que na Malcata, no programa de reintrodução do coelho, havia e ha intenção de executar acções de fogos controlados para melhorar as condições dos mesmos!
Sim, ontem isto não era fogo controlado, mas se calhar é um sinal IMPORTANTE que aquela zona deve ser queimada por fogo prescrito...o pessoal muitas vezes anda desatento a isto mas...
ha 15 dias houve um pequeno incendio no Marão (cerca de 50 ha), que até um colega aqui do forum de Vila Real (julgo que o Bigfire) referiu como sendo ja o regresso dos incêndios!
Foi um sinal...depois disso houve a queima de 50 ha na semana passada através de fogos controlados!
Mais vos digo: essa área do incendio de 45 ha, cujo motivo foi seguramente o pastoreio, foi feita a ignição num ponto fantastico! Reparem: vento de leste e a ignição foi feita na encosta oeste...o fogo desceu calmamente ate terminar numa zona queimada por fogo controlado o ano passado!
Este pastor que fez isto sinceramente não me assusta...muitos como ele!


----------



## AJB (19 Mar 2014 às 11:33)

Aproximadamente 300 ha de area queimada (matos maioritariamente) na zona de Viana no fim de semana passado!
Como se vê nada de mais...
Outro ponto importante que explica as áreas ardidas significativas no Alto Minho, é a falta de combatentes...é um distrito problemático nessa matéria...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Mar 2014 às 12:08)

AJB disse:


> Pensem no fogo como sendo um elemento indissociavel das nossas paisagens, porque o é mesmo!
> Não caiam ja nos exageros do ano passado a escrever que  eu acho que deve arder muito, e que morrem pessoas etc etc...nada disso!
> Distingam o fogo bom do fogo mau...o bom até para selecionar especies na fauna é muito util...mata os animais doentes e que transmitem doenças aos outros!
> Reparem que na Malcata, no programa de reintrodução do coelho, havia e ha intenção de executar acções de fogos controlados para melhorar as condições dos mesmos!
> ...



É por muitos a pensarem assim, que depois morrem bombeiros, são destruidas casas, e são consumidos dezenas de milhares de hectares. No inicio é tudo fogos controlados até que o vento descontrola tudo.
Quantos aos animais doentes, ect ... se fizessemos o mesmo ás pessoas doentes, que também transmitem doenças, havia de ser giro .....
A estupidez humana não tem limites sinceramente ....


----------



## AJB (19 Mar 2014 às 12:24)

Aurélio disse:


> É por muitos a pensarem assim, que depois morrem bombeiros, são destruidas casas, e são consumidos dezenas de milhares de hectares. No inicio é tudo fogos controlados até que o vento descontrola tudo.
> Quantos aos animais doentes, ect ... se fizessemos o mesmo ás pessoas doentes, que também transmitem doenças, havia de ser giro .....
> A estupidez humana não tem limites sinceramente ....



É pá Aurélio, desculpa lá mas não devemos estar a "falar" da mesma coisa sinceramente...
sabes o que são Fogos Controlados ou prescritos?


----------



## AJB (19 Mar 2014 às 12:27)

Aurélio disse:


> É por muitos a pensarem assim, que depois morrem bombeiros, são destruidas casas, e são consumidos dezenas de milhares de hectares. No inicio é tudo fogos controlados até que o vento descontrola tudo.
> Quantos aos animais doentes, ect ... se fizessemos o mesmo ás pessoas doentes, que também transmitem doenças, havia de ser giro .....
> A estupidez humana não tem limites sinceramente ....



Só mais uma questão, sem dramas, mas a estupidez humana tem de tudo...até dos gajos que se queixam sistematicamente do tempo que faz ou não faz...é assim mesmo a estupidez humana, depende é do prisma que a vês...como sei que és interessado pela temática em questão, consulta:
http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/dfci/efc

Verás que estás totalmente enganado!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2014 às 12:29)

Entretanto, parece estar ocorrer fogo controlado na serra de Sintra, junto à Peninha.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Mar 2014 às 12:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto, parece estar ocorrer fogo controlado na serra de Sintra, junto à Peninha.



É verdade Jonas mais um fogo controlado a lavrar, está a começar a época dos fogos controlados !


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2014 às 12:41)

Aurélio disse:


> É verdade Jonas mais um fogo controlado a lavrar, está a começar a época dos fogos controlados !



Aurélio provavelmente é MESMO:

http://www.ahbvc.org.pt/index.php/c...o-na-serra-de-sintra-sessao-de-esclarecimento

As datas assinaladas não correspondem, mas tendo em conta os dias de chuva do mês de Fevereiro, acredito que tenha havido adiamento.


----------



## AJB (19 Mar 2014 às 12:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto, parece estar ocorrer fogo controlado na serra de Sintra, junto à Peninha.



Sinceramente não sei....não tenho informação...
na semana houve fogos prescritos em Valongo, na Serra do Marão e Estrela (pelo menos)
Esta semana Felgueiras, Águeda e Serra da Estrela....nestes locais tem havido...desconheço outros!
Para informação: um fogo prescrito ou controlado tem que ter obrigatoriamente um tecnico credenciado a orientar e apenas é executado numa janela meteo adequada aos objectivos...
não morrem bombeiros, ate porque pouco participam, não se derrete solo nem nada que se pareça...o desconhecimento leva a pensar isso, mas garanto que tal não acontece!
Pode naturalmente correr mal, como qualquer outra actividade, mas pelo que sei o ultimo fogo controlado que correu mal foi na serra da estrela ha uns anos...e queimou mais umas dezenas de ha apenas...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2014 às 12:45)

Aurelio, não estava a ser ironico. 

Informação retirada do site dos bombeiros voluntarios de Alcabideche:


----------



## Aurélio (19 Mar 2014 às 12:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aurelio, não estava a ser ironico.
> 
> Informação retirada do site dos bombeiros voluntarios de Alcabideche:



Epá por acaso pensava que estavas a ser irónico, da forma como escreveste dava essa ideia !


----------



## AJB (19 Mar 2014 às 12:51)

vitamos disse:


> Aurélio provavelmente é MESMO:
> 
> http://www.ahbvc.org.pt/index.php/c...o-na-serra-de-sintra-sessao-de-esclarecimento
> 
> As datas assinaladas não correspondem, mas tendo em conta os dias de chuva do mês de Fevereiro, acredito que tenha havido adiamento.



Boa pesquisa
Aurélio, fogos controlados podem ser realizados de Outubro a Junho...depende da janela meteo e dos objectivos de queima...
se for sob coberto de pinhal bravo, aí a prescrição é muito mais apertada e normalmente so Dezembro/Janeiro e eventualmente Fevereiro!
Este ano foi muito mau para queimar em pinhal bravo...apenas dois ou tres dias...
ja em matos deu para queimar em novembro e agora Março!
Uma pequena nota: um fogo controlado é planeado com um objectivo (DFCI, Renovação do pasto, cinegético) e são definidas parcelas de queima (desde meio ha até aos 20/30 ha por parcela). Se o fogo sair dessas parcelas a operação corre mal, daí haver janelas meteo para queimar! Naturalmente que se faz com precaução para evitar a saida do fogo das parcelas
Acredita que tenho todo o gosto em elucidar te, ou a outro colega do forum
Off topic: não gostei da tua referencia a estupidez relativamente ao meu post!
Não gosto de sistematicamente ler post com lamurias de que não chve no Algarve...mas nunca fiz referencias a isso ca no forum!
As minhas desculpas se me xcedi, mas acredita que te elucido sobre isto com todo o gosto


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2014 às 12:56)

AJB disse:


> ...depende da janela meteo e dos objectivos de queima...



Ontem, aqui na região, o vento soprava bem, a nortada do costume, hoje  o vento caiu bastante, portanto as condições atmosféricas estão bem mais favoráveis para a dita acção relacionada com fogo controlado


----------



## AJB (19 Mar 2014 às 12:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem, aqui na região, o vento soprava bem, a nortada do costume, hoje  o vento caiu bastante, portanto as condições atmosféricas estão bem mais favoráveis para a dita acção.



depende depois do numero de dias sem chuva, da taxa de inflamabilidade do combustivel, exposição da(s) parcela(s) e da %hr...claro e depende dos objecivos que se pretende (se queremos reduzir 70, 80 % da carga combustivel...depende)...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Mar 2014 às 13:02)

AJB disse:


> Boa pesquisa
> Aurélio, fogos controlados podem ser realizados de Outubro a Junho...depende da janela meteo e dos objectivos de queima...
> se for sob coberto de pinhal bravo, aí a prescrição é muito mais apertada e normalmente so Dezembro/Janeiro e eventualmente Fevereiro!
> Este ano foi muito mau para queimar em pinhal bravo...apenas dois ou tres dias...
> ...



ESCLARECIMENTO:
*AJB* eu não te chamei estúpido a ti até porque não te conheço de lado nenhum. 
O teu post a que me fiz quote é que transmitia uma ideia errada, pelo menos a mim transmitiu, dado que passaste a ideia que podia ser bom fazer queimadas (pastores fazem queimadas e não fogos controlados), matava animais doentes e etc ... e eu não concordo com nada disso, quer seja animais ou pessoas, trata-se da minha filosofia de vida. Por isso disse que a estupidez humana não tem limites (forma de pensar), mas nada de pessoal.

Felizmente nos posts seguintes esclareceste melhor o que querias dizer, e sim eu sei o que são fogos prescritos, controlados e afins, e sei que tem que ser feito por pessoas credenciadas, tem que ser delimitada a área e normalmente o mesmo acontece com presença de alguns bombeiros.

Nada de pessoal portanto ...


----------



## AJB (19 Mar 2014 às 13:17)

Aurélio disse:


> ESCLARECIMENTO:
> *AJB* eu não te chamei estúpido a ti até porque não te conheço de lado nenhum.
> O teu post a que me fiz quote é que transmitia uma ideia errada, pelo menos a mim transmitiu, dado que passaste a ideia que podia ser bom fazer queimadas (pastores fazem queimadas e não fogos controlados), matava animais doentes e etc ... e eu não concordo com nada disso, quer seja animais ou pessoas, trata-se da minha filosofia de vida. Por isso disse que a estupidez humana não tem limites (forma de pensar), mas nada de pessoal.
> 
> ...




Os bombeiros não não indispensaveis...podem ser sapadores florestais, GIPS...o imprescindivel é técnico de fogo controlado


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2014 às 17:08)

Mais 2 registos do fogo controlado na serra de Sintra, desta feita próximo da base da vertente sul.


----------



## AJB (19 Mar 2014 às 17:15)

Infelizmente estes não são de todo controlados...
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2014 às 22:19)

> *Quarenta bombeiros combatem incêndio em mato no Ameixial*
> 
> Cerca de 40 bombeiros estão a combater um incêndio que deflagrou hoje numa zona de mato na freguesia do Ameixial, em Loulé, disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro.
> 
> ...



Hoje, o risco de incêndio no concelho de Loulé foi moderado. Um inverno fraco, com um início de Março com tempo quente e seco dá nisto. Este ano, começa cedo para ver se arde o que resta do Caldeirão assim já não é preciso fogo controlado que já não há mais nada para arder.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2014 às 12:28)

Bem, ainda sobre o assunto de ontem,parece que alguem andou a filmar o fogo com o recurso a um FPV quadcopter.

Fica o video:


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2014 às 22:34)

Noticia de hoje no Público.



> OPINIÃO
> 
> *Antes cabras que aviões*
> 
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2014 às 23:01)

AnDré disse:


> Noticia de hoje no Público.



Curiosa essa perspectiva, por acaso, já cheguei a pensar nessa "alternativa".  
Quando me desloco à zona oeste, fico sempre impressionado com o "trabalho" feito pelas 5 cabras que os meus familiares têm, são mais que suficientes para limparem o terreno, é cá uma razia, incrivel.


----------



## AJB (21 Mar 2014 às 10:14)

AnDré disse:


> Noticia de hoje no Público.



Irónico, fantástico e totalmente acertivo! Portugal sem fogo apenas vai ter maiores e mais gravosos incêndios


----------



## Aurélio (21 Mar 2014 às 10:21)

Não sabia que as cabras "limpavam" assim tanto, para o ano em vez de ser eu a limpar aqui o terreno vou arranjar 5 cabras.
Eu estendo-me ao sol, com bronzeador, oculos de sol ... enquanto elas me "limpam" o terreno.


----------



## james (21 Mar 2014 às 11:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sabia que as cabras "limpavam" assim tanto, para o ano em vez de ser eu a limpar aqui o terreno vou arranjar 5 cabras.
> Eu estendo-me ao sol, com bronzeador, oculos de sol ... enquanto elas me "limpam" o terreno.



 Aurélio , 

Nem imaginas , é impressionante a velocidade que limpam um terreno . 

E não só , também as galinhas limpam bem , desde que sejam muitas .


----------



## AJB (21 Mar 2014 às 11:16)

É indissociavel o uso do fogo controlado da aplicação dos rebanhos de cabras...o que normalmente se faz (ex: Serras do Marão, da Freita e da Estrela) é haver fogos controlados (com o objectivo do pastoreio) em zonas de linhas de água (a meia encosta) e depois os rebanhos mantem o combustivel reduzido nos anos seguintes! Em Vila Pouca de Aguiar fazem este processo de forma muito semelhante...
Montemuro...ai Montemuro vai ser um daqueles casos dificeis, mas em breve será aberta uma nova linha de trabalhos na Serra de Montemuro (área Oeste) com o objectivo de se regularizar o uso do fogo...será um trabalho árduo mas acredito compensador tambem! 
No inicio no Marão tambem foi dificil, mas 5 anos depois esta a dar bons resultados na alteração dos regimes de fogo...
Espero daqui a 5/6 anos dizer o mesmo de Montemuro
Esta é a prevenção que tanto se pede, mas pouco se conhece...da mais "canal" falar de canadairs e de milhões para o combate


----------



## Agreste (21 Mar 2014 às 11:40)

Tudo isso é positivo mas na organização da propriedade ainda estamos a zero!



> O seu Canadair financiaria cerca de 50 projectos, ou seja, a gestão e combate em 100 a 200 mil hectares. Não ficaria o problema dos fogos resolvido, isso é certo, mas também não fica com o Canadair.
> 
> E repare na diferença. O Canadair é importado, as cabras são de fabrico nacional. O Canadair usa combustíveis fósseis, as cabras são recursos renováveis. O Canadair cria custos de manutenção, as cabras criam cabritos. O Canadair não altera os dados do problema, as cabras estrumam o solo e aumentam a produtividade. E, last but not the least, no fim do seu tempo de vida útil o Canadair dá ainda despesa para o seu desmantelamento e tratamento dos resíduos e as cabras dão chanfanas.



Isto é demasiado romântico não? As cabras estão sujeitas a doenças e podem morrer.


----------



## Agreste (21 Mar 2014 às 11:49)

Também gostaria de saber como é que esse tal fundo EDP avalia os projectos que financia. Porque me parece que há aqui qualquer coisa em troca que está a ser escondido.


----------



## AJB (21 Mar 2014 às 11:50)

Agreste disse:


> Tudo isso é positivo mas na organização da propriedade ainda estamos a zero!



É o calcanhar de Aquiles, especialmente no Norte e Centro Litoral...minifundio...não será fácil o cadastro!
Mas deixa me dizer uma coisa....muitas vez se pensa que depois do cadastro os incêndios florestais vão ficar "resolvidos"! É uma falsa questão! Reconheço que haverá progressos, mas o cerne da questão está na gestão do fogo e não na sua supressão! Ora, ao identificarmos os proprietarios, pediremos para que façam silvicultura nas suas matas? E quem de pois mantem? O Estado? Os proprietários? Nem os particulares nem o sector publico tem recursos humanos e financeiros para tamanha tarefa! É mais dificil fazer isto que termos divida publica em 60% do PIB ate 2035, a serio!
Temos que fazer gestão de combustivel (por um lado) nas zonas de protecção a edificações e infraestruturas, e (por outro lado) em zonas estratégicas...quando digo estratégicas é por exemplo nas cumeadas divisorias (para evitar a passagem do fogo entre bacias), nas zonas de aceleração (as "portelas") e nos locais mais adequados de acordo com os incêndios-tipo em determinada região! Aqui, nestas zonas estratégicas, a aplicação de tratamentos com fogo é fundamental em termos de rentabilidade (técnica, financeira e temporal)!
É pá, mas a roda ja esta inventada, ja se sabe isto desde 2010, a questão é os politicos não serem demagogos e não cederem a pressões de uns quantos dirigentes das ligas dos bombeiros (que parecem ter mais poder que os ministros)


----------



## james (21 Mar 2014 às 14:58)

AJB disse:


> É o calcanhar de Aquiles, especialmente no Norte e Centro Litoral...minifundio...não será fácil o cadastro!
> Mas deixa me dizer uma coisa....muitas vez se pensa que depois do cadastro os incêndios florestais vão ficar "resolvidos"! É uma falsa questão! Reconheço que haverá progressos, mas o cerne da questão está na gestão do fogo e não na sua supressão! Ora, ao identificarmos os proprietarios, pediremos para que façam silvicultura nas suas matas? E quem de pois mantem? O Estado? Os proprietários? Nem os particulares nem o sector publico tem recursos humanos e financeiros para tamanha tarefa! É mais dificil fazer isto que termos divida publica em 60% do PIB ate 2035, a serio!
> Temos que fazer gestão de combustivel (por um lado) nas zonas de protecção a edificações e infraestruturas, e (por outro lado) em zonas estratégicas...quando digo estratégicas é por exemplo nas cumeadas divisorias (para evitar a passagem do fogo entre bacias), nas zonas de aceleração (as "porte
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2014 às 12:22)

*Duas mulheres detidas em Monção por incêndio florestal*

A GNR informou, esta sexta-feira, ter detido em Monção duas mulheres, de 48 e 54 anos, por serem "presumíveis autoras" de um incêndio florestal que deflagrou naquele concelho. Fonte do Comando Territorial da GNR de Viana do Castelo disse que as duas mulheres foram apanhadas em "flagrante delito", cerca das 15 horas de quinta-feira, mas sem acrescentar mais pormenores sobre a detenção.
O incêndio florestal em causa, que consumiu cerca de mil metros quadrados, deflagrou nessa mesma tarde, no lugar de Mato, freguesia de Sá, em Monção, tendo sido extinto pelas 17:00, "após intervenção dos bombeiros voluntários de Monção", segundo a GNR. Ambas as detidas serão presentes hoje ao tribunal de Monção para aplicação de eventuais medidas de coação, acrescenta a Guarda.

JN (21.Março.2014)

*EDIT (14h47): Publiquei aqui a notícia apenas com a intenção de provar que ocorreram incêndios devido à intervenção humana. Não pretendo fazer qualquer tipo de julgamento das pessoas em causa, uma vez que desconheço por completo a causa directa do incêndio. *


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Mar 2014 às 12:31)

Gerofil disse:


> *Duas mulheres detidas em Monção por incêndio florestal*



Qual será a razão que as levou a isso? Tenho a sensação que as penas previstas no art. 274º do Código Penal são sempre aplicadas pelo limite mínimo


----------



## AJB (24 Mar 2014 às 10:13)

Ora cá está o dinheiro para a "prevenção" que todos pedem...:
*http://bombeirosparasempre.blogspot.pt/2014/03/ministro-anuncia-em-santarem-mais-50.html*


----------



## AJB (14 Abr 2014 às 09:40)

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1397/e150515/jornal-da-tarde

Talvez este não seja o tópico mais apropriado para éste tema mas...
Pensei ser um pouco mais...digamos..."provocador" e colocar no tópico da Biodiversidade, mas o mais importante é que vejam o minuto sensivelmente 25:30, a reportagem Fogo Controlado


----------



## AJB (14 Abr 2014 às 10:16)

http://www.publico.pt/mundo/noticia...le-destruiu-mais-de-500-habitacoes-1632116#/0

O Chile é um dos países que mais avançou na prevenção e combate a incendios florestais...mas mesmo assim...as imagens são de lá mas poderiam ser as de cá em 2003 e 2005...é tudo uma questão de tempo e o ciclo vai voltar a repetir por aqui...


----------



## Agreste (1 Mai 2014 às 10:33)

Atenção redobrada por estes dias... as condições vão ser favoráveis aos incêndios. Março não tinha horas de sol suficientes embora tivessem entrado 10 dias de calor. Agora é diferente.


----------



## bigfire (7 Mai 2014 às 00:08)

Vieram os primeiros dias quentes, e já se registam os primeiros incêndios aqui perto, só no dia 5, ocorreram 2 incêndios, um na zona do Alto de Espinho, e outro no concelho de Vila Pouca.


----------



## AJB (7 Mai 2014 às 10:04)

Agreste disse:


> Atenção redobrada por estes dias... as condições vão ser favoráveis aos incêndios. Março não tinha horas de sol suficientes embora tivessem entrado 10 dias de calor. Agora é diferente.



Ainda não vai haver nada de especial nos próximos dias...o fwi é relativamente baixo na metade litoral do território, que é onde habitualmente ha mais ignições! No interior as ignições são em menor numero, como tambem ha recursos de combate disponiveis os problemas não são expectaveis! Aliás, o numero de ignições tem sido "baixo"!
Naturalmente são esperados os habituais incêndios de "gestão" nas zonas de montanha do Norte e Centro!
Outro factor importante são as elevadas humidades noturnas, acima de 80% em todo o território continental, que leva à recuperação da humidade dos combustiveis finos (responsáveis pela propagação do fogo)...
No fim de semana houve a realização de fogos controlados no Distrito do Porto e o comportamento do fogo era extremamente favorável!
Naturalmente se se mantiverem mais 6/7 dias sem chuva e o vento se mantiver do quadrante Norte, o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve poderão registar um aumento das ocorrências e uma ou outra com área ardida de maior significado...se o vento for do quadrante leste, o litoral Norte/Centro terá um significativo aumento do número de ocorrências (ainda que com área ardida baixa)...
Tudo vai depender desta conjugação de factores, ainda que se houver "problemas" estes serão confinados a uma determinada área do território e nunca generalizados...isto claro na minha modesta opinião


----------



## Agreste (8 Mai 2014 às 11:18)

AJB... até ao dia 20 e tanto quanto os modelos mostram, não há nenhuma mudança significativa do estado do tempo. Os dias de sol repetem-se com humidades relativas entre os 35% e os 70%. 

Maio está a trabalhar bem a época de incêndios.


----------



## AJB (8 Mai 2014 às 11:50)

Agreste disse:


> AJB... até ao dia 20 e tanto quanto os modelos mostram, não há nenhuma mudança significativa do estado do tempo. Os dias de sol repetem-se com humidades relativas entre os 35% e os 70%.
> 
> Maio está a trabalhar bem a época de incêndios.



Sim, mas não te esqueças que cada dia que passa, sem chuva, é mais um dia em que o indice de seca se mantem ou aumenta...logo a tendencia será sempre de agravamento que será mais ou menos moderado de acordo com o fwi...repara, se para a semana a depressão que "desce" sobre os Açores fizer subir a dorsal sobre PT com ventos de sul...bom aí haverá algum agravamento na faixa interior de Beja a Bragança...se por outro lado o AA se afastar um pouco de nós e tivermos nortada sinóptica, aí será o Algarve a "sofrer"...vai depender destes factores...
Duas curiosidades: 
 - nesta altura, em termos de incêndios florestais, o melhor que pode acontecer (excluindo a chuva claro) é termos vento de leste (curioso mas verdadeiro e totalmente oposto ao que deverá haver em Julho/Agosto)
 - Na região do Algarve a pior situação sinóptica para incendios florestais é AA a Oeste da Peninsula, permitindo vento de N/NO (sinóptico). Se fores ver os grandes incendios de Monchique e Tavira (e outros) foram com esta situação...
No Entre Douro e Minho o AA sobre a PI (em crista até ao Golfo da Biscaia) é terrivel...
Cada região tem nesta matéria a situação mais complicada dependendo de vários factores...
Infelizmente em Portugal esta anális edificilmente é feita...a ANPC gere esta matéria ha "militar" isto é, define períodos de risco com reforço de meios independentemente do factor meteo ser mais ou menos agravado...é demasiado rigido...
Ainda temos um longo caminho para percorrer nesta materia...muito longo mesmo


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mai 2014 às 12:58)

AJB disse:


> ...
> - Na região do Algarve a pior situação sinóptica para incendios florestais é AA a Oeste da Peninsula, permitindo vento de N/NO (sinóptico). Se fores ver os grandes incendios de Monchique e Tavira (e outros) foram com esta situação...



Não concordo em parte com a tua opinião. Os grandes incêndios na Serra do Caldeirão em 2004 e 2012 foi sempre com vento N/NO, agora o grande incêndio de Monchique/Silves em 2003 foi com vento de leste, não esqueças que Monchique tem sempre um risco máximo normalmente quando o vento está de leste, quando o vento está de N/NO entra humidade na Serra de Monchique devido à aproximação da costa ocidental.

O incêndio em Monchique em 2003 foi dia 11,12 e 13 não falha a memória se verificares a direcção do vento em Sagres nesses dias foi de leste http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08533&ano=2003&mes=8&day=31&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## AJB (8 Mai 2014 às 13:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não concordo em parte com a tua opinião. Os grandes incêndios na Serra do Caldeirão em 2004 e 2012 foi sempre com vento N/NO, agora o grande incêndio de Monchique/Silves em 2003 foi com vento de leste, não esqueças que Monchique tem sempre um risco máximo normalmente quando o vento está de leste, quando o vento está de N/NO entra humidade na Serra de Monchique devido à aproximação da costa ocidental.
> 
> O incêndio em Monchique em 2003 foi dia 11,12 e 13 não falha a memória se verificares a direcção do vento em Sagres nesses dias foi de leste http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08533&ano=2003&mes=8&day=31&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30



Sim sim, quando escrevi foi a pensar em média...naturalmente que as situações de leste(especialmente precedidas de episódios secos) são sempre problemáticas!
Mas repara que em média o Algarve sofre mais (em termos de área ardida) com a situação sinóptica que referi...o efeito de fohen potencia isso! 
Até Monchique na vertente Este e Sul podem ter graves problemas com o N/NO! 
Até porque (sei que voçês sabem isso muito melhor que eu) o padrão sinótico que refiro (nortada sinótica) normalmente tem alguma durabilidade (semanas)...se a isso juntarmos um ano fraco em cut-off's...
O indice de seca e a humidade dos combustiveis finos, são nisto fundamentais! Estive em Bragança a semana passada e Trás-Os-Montes esta ainda "carregado" de água no solo...no Algarve não sei, mas desconfio que não terá de todo essa disponibilidade!
O que é mais ou menos certo é que nos próximos 7a 10 dias nada de grave haverá...depois depende destes factores que refiro...
Mais certo que isto que refiro é ainda o facto de o Algarve voltar a ter um grande incêndio florestal brevemente...as apostas recaem em Monchique não?!


----------



## AJB (8 Mai 2014 às 13:51)

Ja agora...Monchique teve um ENORME IF em 1963 tambem...os relatos apontam que parou bem proximo do mar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mai 2014 às 19:26)

AJB disse:


> Sim sim, quando escrevi foi a pensar em média...naturalmente que as situações de leste(especialmente precedidas de episódios secos) são sempre problemáticas!
> Mas repara que em média o Algarve sofre mais (em termos de área ardida) com a situação sinóptica que referi...o efeito de fohen potencia isso!
> Até Monchique na vertente Este e Sul podem ter graves problemas com o N/NO!
> Até porque (sei que voçês sabem isso muito melhor que eu) o padrão sinótico que refiro (nortada sinótica) normalmente tem alguma durabilidade (semanas)...se a isso juntarmos um ano fraco em cut-off's...
> ...



Em 2012 arderam mais de 26000 ha no incêndio de Tavira, em 2004 não sei qual foi a área ardida, mas sei que o incêndio só foi dominado quando o vento N/NO foi substituído pelo vento de leste.

Quanto à tua última frase, já no Verão do ano passado falava-se que a Serra de Monchique estava um barril de pólvora prestes a rebentar, dada a distância temporal mais de 10 anos, se o Verão for quente pode rebentar a pólvora e a Serra de Monchique ter um grande incêndio já que no Algarve não existe mais nada de relevante para arder, depois do incêndio de 2012, sem ser a Serra de Monchique.


----------



## AJB (9 Mai 2014 às 11:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em 2012 arderam mais de 26000 ha no incêndio de Tavira, em 2004 não sei qual foi a área ardida, mas sei que o incêndio só foi dominado quando o vento N/NO foi substituído pelo vento de leste.
> 
> Quanto à tua última frase, já no Verão do ano passado falava-se que a Serra de Monchique estava um barril de pólvora prestes a rebentar, dada a distância temporal mais de 10 anos, se o Verão for quente pode rebentar a pólvora e a Serra de Monchique ter um grande incêndio já que no Algarve não existe mais nada de relevante para arder, depois do incêndio de 2012, sem ser a Serra de Monchique.



O Algarve tem um bom potencial para grandes incêndios, sobretudo (concordo) Caldeirão e Monchique...
O Vento de Noroeste/Norte é sempre "pior" para o Algarve também por aquilo que se designa "alinhamento de forças"! Isto é: supõe que o vento provêm qo quadrante Este...o incêndio ocorre no topo de Monchique ou na vertente Oeste...o vento estará sempre "desalinhado" com o declive logo não ha o chamado pleno alinhamento das 3 forças (vento, declive e exposição)! Co ventos do quadrante Norte este alinhamento (sobretudo vento e declive) é mais comum e favorável ao desenvolvimento do incêndio!


----------



## Agreste (12 Mai 2014 às 00:15)

e vento de norte é o que não vai faltar nestes dias... salva-nos a humidade relativa que ainda assim se mantém elevada.


----------



## AJB (12 Mai 2014 às 09:47)

Agreste disse:


> e vento de norte é o que não vai faltar nestes dias... salva-nos a humidade relativa que ainda assim se mantém elevada.



O Distrito de Faro ja esta hoje com um fwi de 34,5...significa que é muito elevado (o penultimo mais grave)...se não houver precipitação nos proximos dias e as humidades noturnas não forem superiores a 60 %...começam a estar reunidas as condições para incêndios florestais com dimensão média a alta!
Ha no entanto um pormenor humano que não podemos descurar...o inicio a 15 de Maio da fase Bravo com muita gente com "fome de fogo"...isto é, muitos meios humanos e materiais frescos para o combate...agora estas condições meteo em Julho/Agosto ja não poderemos dizer o mesmo!


----------



## Agreste (12 Mai 2014 às 14:12)

AJB disse:


> O Distrito de Faro ja esta hoje com um fwi de 34,5...



Como consegues calcular o fwi para toda a região?


----------



## Agreste (12 Mai 2014 às 14:13)

Já agora (relatório mensal do IPMA de abril) houve aqui uma aceleração do calendário...

«Dias quentes e onda de calor

Entre os dias 5 e 13 de abril, ocorreu um período com valores altos da temperatura máxima e mínima do ar, muito superiores ao valor normal, em especial nas regiões do interior, verificando-se a ocorrência de dias e noites quentes. Nesse período ocorreu uma onda de calor que variou entre os 7 e os 13 dias em alguns locais do interior Norte e Centro»


----------



## AJB (13 Mai 2014 às 08:49)

Agreste disse:


> Como consegues calcular o fwi para toda a região?



Trabalho na prevencao e combate a incendios florestais, por isso tenho acesso a esse cálculo...nao me guio pelo risco do ipma, essse é estrutural. ..o fwi é o melhor pois traduz a dificuldade de supressao. ..


----------



## Profetaa (13 Mai 2014 às 19:17)

Fala-se em Incêndios e eles ai estão!!...

Incêndio em Miranda do corvo desde o inicio da tarde, com duas frentes (já teve 4) mobiliza quase 200 operacionais...a coluna de fumo é negra e enorme vista daqui...


----------



## DaniFR (13 Mai 2014 às 21:33)

*Fogo ameaçou casas na povoação de Senhor da Serra*

Está ativo o incêndio que deflagrou, esta terça-feira, cerca das 15 horas, na povoação de Senhor da Serra, em Semide, no concelho de Miranda do Corvo, e que chegou a ameaçar algumas casas, disse ao JN o presidente da Câmara, Miguel Baptista.

De acordo com o autarca, houve casas em risco, na aldeia de Senhor da Serra, durante a tarde, mas não foram atingidas pelo fogo, graças à atuação dos bombeiros.

Ao final da tarde, avaliava-se a possibilidade de retirar 21 utentes da Fundação ADFP (Assistência, Desenvolvimento e Formação Profissional) das instalações dedicadas a doentes do foro psiquiátrico, em Rio de Vide, ainda segundo Miguel Baptista.

Mais de 200 operacionais combatiam as chamas e estavam a caminho reforços vindos de Leiria, Aveiro e Viseu, informou o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Coimbra.

Pouco depois das 20 horas horas, o incêndio tinha ainda uma frente ativa, segundo a página de internet da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, mas chegou a ter quatro. 

JN


----------



## AJB (14 Mai 2014 às 09:45)

O incêndio de Miranda do corvo muito me surpreendeu sinceramente...o distrito de coimbra não esta de todo com os sub indices de fwi e mesmo o fwi nada elevados...a própria meteo não era desfavorável...enfim...
Não sei o tempo que demorou a existir primeira intervenção e pode estar aí a chave da demora no controlo...


----------



## vitamos (14 Mai 2014 às 09:48)

AJB disse:


> O incêndio de Miranda do corvo muito me surpreendeu sinceramente...o distrito de coimbra não esta de todo com os sub indices de fwi e mesmo o fwi nada elevados...a própria meteo não era desfavorável...enfim...
> Não sei o tempo que demorou a existir primeira intervenção e pode estar aí a chave da demora no controlo...



Um dos principias problemas tem sido o vento. Ontem soprou todo o dia moderado. Hoje durante toda a madrugada soprou forte de leste. E foi durante a madrugada que outro fogo em Penacova chegou a causar preocupação. Foi já extinto.


----------



## AJB (14 Mai 2014 às 10:19)

vitamos disse:


> Um dos principias problemas tem sido o vento. Ontem soprou todo o dia moderado. Hoje durante toda a madrugada soprou forte de leste. E foi durante a madrugada que outro fogo em Penacova chegou a causar preocupação. Foi já extinto.



Sim, pelas fotos que vi o vento foi o "motor" do incendio de Miranda do Corvo...mas a % de humidade dos combustiveis é ainda muito elevada, o indice de seca baixissimo, daí a minha surpresa...


----------



## AMBR (14 Mai 2014 às 13:04)

Vai começar a festa!


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Mai 2014 às 13:10)

AMBR disse:


> Vai começar a festa!



entao?


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2014 às 19:16)

> Ontem, já houve incêndio na Serra de Monchique que consumiu eucaliptos e foi combatido por 30 bombeiros, a maior dificuldade foram os acessos.
> 
> http://videos.sapo.pt/FRuQaBDHWAIdcgcic11G
> 
> Fonte: CMTV



Começa cedo este ano, a ver vamos se o Algarve não tem um grande incêndio este Verão, a Serra de Monchique é o que falta arder no Algarve.


----------



## Lousano (14 Mai 2014 às 19:17)

AJB disse:


> Sim, pelas fotos que vi o vento foi o "motor" do incendio de Miranda do Corvo...mas a % de humidade dos combustíveis é ainda muito elevada, o indice de seca baixissimo, daí a minha surpresa...



Foi pólvora, as chamas atingiram os 30 mt, aliadas a um grande povoamento de eucaliptos e à morfologia do terreno.

Felizmente existiu um grande aumento de Hr perto da 19H00.

Na minha estação no Wu é visível a diferença de Hr entre as 19H04 e as 19H10 (25% para 37%) e entre Semide e Senhor da Serra deverá ter ocorrido 10/20 minutos antes.


----------



## AJB (15 Mai 2014 às 09:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Começa cedo este ano, a ver vamos se o Algarve não tem um grande incêndio este Verão, a Serra de Monchique é o que falta arder no Algarve.



Isto não quer dizer que seja pronuncio de alguma coisa...outros anos houve (2006, 2007, 2009...) em que ardeu bastante fora do chamado Período Critico...aliás sou completamente contra a definição do período critico, como tambem sou contra a divulgação dos alertas e dos estados de prontidão (fases bravo, charlie...)


----------



## AJB (15 Mai 2014 às 09:23)

Lousano disse:


> Foi pólvora, as chamas atingiram os 30 mt, aliadas a um grande povoamento de eucaliptos e à morfologia do terreno.
> 
> Felizmente existiu um grande aumento de Hr perto da 19H00.
> 
> Na minha estação no Wu é visível a diferença de Hr entre as 19H04 e as 19H10 (25% para 37%) e entre Semide e Senhor da Serra deverá ter ocorrido 10/20 minutos antes.



Eu apostava mais numa outra alteração meteo que realmente facilitou o combate...a diminuição da intensidade do vento e/ou da sua direcção...
Podes me confirmar se realmente isso aconteceu?


----------



## Stinger (16 Mai 2014 às 17:30)

Incendio em sao pedro da cova perto de santa justa , logo atacado por Helicoptero


----------



## Agreste (24 Mai 2014 às 11:09)

Diário da República a Portaria n.º 110/2014, de 22 de maio, que fixa, para o corrente ano, o período crítico entre 1 de julho e 30 de Setembro. Durante este período de maior susceptibilidade à ocorrência de incêndios florestais no território nacional estão asseguradas medidas especiais de prevenção de acordo com o previsto no Sistema da Defesa da Floresta Contra Incêndios.

http://dre.pt/pdf1sdip/2014/05/09800/0292602926.pdf


----------



## CptRena (12 Jun 2014 às 14:39)

Segundo o website da ProCiv o incêndio no concelho de Seia foi dado como dominado pelas 14:22


----------



## AJB (12 Jun 2014 às 16:40)

CptRena disse:


> Segundo o website da ProCiv o incêndio no concelho de Seia foi dado como dominado pelas 14:22



Sim, ainda ha pouca simultaniedade de incêndios e os que ocorrem não tem condições meteo nem de secura da vegetação para originar grandes incêndios florestais...no entanto chamo a atenção para o período de sábado a terça!
Principalmente pela %HR noturna que no Litoral Norte rondará os 60% e será bastante mais baixa no interior, ou seja, não permite a recuperação da vegetação!
Esta situação meteo (corrijam me por favor os mais entendidos se estiver enganado) foi a mesma que desencadeou a maior área ardida em 2013 (2 ultimas semanas de Agosto), simplesmente neste momento não teremos a durabilidade dessa, nem o indice de seca é tão elevado!
No entanto acho que é uma situação a acompanhar a do próximo fdse a ANPC não deveria descartar o alerta Amarelo para o Centro Sul e Sul do País (de Castelo branco para Sul)...
Bom para a praia


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jun 2014 às 15:23)

Kamov a caminho de Seia...


----------



## Agreste (13 Jun 2014 às 16:19)

Monchique - Alferce, também...


----------



## Agreste (13 Jun 2014 às 16:51)

Agreste disse:


> Monchique - Alferce, também...



Cedeu aos meios, Bombeiros 1 - Condições adversas 0.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jun 2014 às 17:45)

Estou no ip3 perto de Penacova e passaram em direção ao incêndio de O. Hospital reforços da Figueira da Foz, Soure, Condeixa e Montemor-o-velho. Estão também no "terreno" dois aviões anfíbios e um kamov proveniente do incêndio de Seia que já foi dado como dominado há 1/2 horas.

(32.0°C)


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2014 às 19:53)

Agreste disse:


> Cedeu aos meios, Bombeiros 1 - Condições adversas 0.



Agreste, sabes se este ano estão os militares a patrulharem a serra de Monchique, é que esta já é a 2ª tentativa para incendiarem a serra, o ano passado com o patrulhamento dos militares a coisa andou calma, a ver se não temos um grande incêndio este ano em Monchique.


----------



## AJB (13 Jun 2014 às 23:36)

Agreste disse:


> Cedeu aos meios, Bombeiros 1 - Condições adversas 0.



Não concordo, se me permites, com dois pontos no teu post...
Não só Bombeiros que combatem inc~endios florestais...deverias antes ter colocado Combatentes...
Em segundo acho que esta "vitória" que referes é relativa ou nem sei se será vitória...isto porque não é feita uma avaliação ao combate em Portugal, portanto se apenas considerares que é vitória por o incêndio estar apagado...serão só vitórias para um lado! 
Deveriam ser considerados outros factores, nomeadamete económicos...isto é, o dinheiro gasto nos inumeros meios humanos e materiais que são aplicados!
Repara...o ano passado o ncendio de Alfandega da fè teve 15000 ha de area ardida. Se tivesse ficado pelos 10000 ha diria que tinha de facto sido um bom "resultado", não obstante os 10000 ha...no de Monchique hoje não sei a área ardida, não sei o potencial de destruição, os meios envolvidos...sei sim é que o fwi não era extremo, o indice de seca não era grave...apesar das hr muito baixas...
não sei se me fiz entender...espero que sm


----------



## AJB (13 Jun 2014 às 23:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agreste, sabes se este ano estão os militares a patrulharem a serra de Monchique, é que esta já é a 2ª tentativa para incendiarem a serra, o ano passado com o patrulhamento dos militares a coisa andou calma, a ver se não temos um grande incêndio este ano em Monchique.



Calma...não sabemos a causa do incêndio (eu desconheço a serio)...pode ter sido neglig~encia, foguetes...e não incendiarismo puro...no entanto concordo contigo com a hipotese cada vez maior de haver breve (1 a 2 anos) um grande incêndio em Monchique...


----------



## Agreste (14 Jun 2014 às 16:22)

AJB... não usamos foguetes aqui, não temos esse costume. Não tenho informação sobre as causas do incêndio...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2014 às 01:24)

*A apagar fogos*

PAULO MORAIS

Os incêndios florestais repetem-se em cada Verão, destroem uma das nossas maiores riquezas, ceifam vidas, representam um prejuízo de largos milhões de euros. Os fogos têm origem muitas vezes em acções criminosas de incendiários. Mas a sua principal causa é outra: um não menos criminoso abandono do território, em particular da floresta, por parte do Estado português.
A falta de prevenção, a ausência de um programa de manutenção das matas públicas, o abandono dos baldios transformam o território rural num potencial de combustão que deflagra ao mínimo rastilho. A incúria, o descuido e períodos de calor extremo fazem o resto.
Há, no entanto, excepções, florestas onde raramente há incêndios. É o caso do Pinhal de Leiria ou das zonas sob a protecção da Portucel que se destinam à produção de pasta de papel; também não consta que haja problemas nos terrenos detidos por fundos de investimento imobiliário florestal; são ainda escassos os fogos em zonas de produção de cortiça. Os privados gerem estes largos milhares de hectares de floresta apostando mais na precaução e não tanto em meios de combate a incêndios. Já a nível da gestão pública, a incompetência domina. Falta um cadastro florestal, não há prevenção, não se procede à limpeza sistemática das matas. Falta investimento em centrais de biomassa, que poderiam servir, em simultâneo, os propósitos de rentabilidade e de manutenção das florestas.
Entretanto, morrem bombeiros. Gastam-se fortunas num combate a incêndios desprovido dos meios necessários, descoordenado e ineficaz. Desperdiçam--se os muitos milhões de euros que seriam gerados directamente pela actividade florestal. E degrada--se o ecossistema. Só será possível debelar esta série de calamidades com uma efectiva política de prevenção, que deveria envolver as forças armadas e de segurança, bem como os serviços do inútil Ministério da Agricultura. Claro que, em primeira instância, a gestão destes processos competiria aos corpos de bombeiros, cujo desempenho seria avaliado e remunerado em função das áreas que mantivessem livres de incêndios e nunca, como hoje, pelo número de horas de combate. Em vez de andar a pagar fogos, o Estado deveria, pelo contrário, premiar a sua inexistência.

Correio da Manhã

Dossiê sobre incêndios: O governo usa os impostos para incentivar incêndios?


----------



## supercell (15 Jun 2014 às 14:01)

Gerofil disse:


> *A apagar fogos*
> 
> PAULO MORAIS
> 
> ...



Tens total razão!!!


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2014 às 16:30)

Parece que Amarante é o grande incêndio pra já da época. Chegou mais cedo que no ano passado. 

Não sei se o histórico da Protecção Civil é completo mas assinala o início do incêndio durante a madrugada.

Vamos ver o impacto destes 4-5 dias no combustível...


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2014 às 19:01)

arrancou agora outro incêndio na Pereira, Mexilhoeira Grande - Portimão, próximo do autódromo... parece complicado.


----------



## bigfire (15 Jun 2014 às 19:53)

Em Amarante a coisa está complicada, os bombeiros da cidade já foram numa GRIF do distrito. Por aquilo que sei de uma pessoa que lá se encontra do comando, ele tem três frentes, mas duas delas estão a arder com intensidade, para ajudar a complicar, o vento sopra com alguma intensidade.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2014 às 21:16)

Vista do incêndio da Mexilhoeira a partir da Ria de Alvor:






Aqui de Silves também se avista o fumo.

Situação activa com 2 frentes.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2014 às 21:36)

mais fotos de Portimão: Ricardo Manuel

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4315625545916&set=pcb.766250453405606&type=1&theater


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2014 às 21:41)

O vento do quadrante norte, se estiver a entrar norte, pelo menos impede que saia de Portimão e entre em Monchique e atira-o para uma zona de hortas e muito menos arborizada.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2014 às 21:45)

Agreste disse:


> O vento do quadrante norte, se estiver a entrar norte, pelo menos impede que saia de Portimão e entre em Monchique e atira-o para uma zona de hortas e muito menos arborizada.



No Sítio das Fontes virou agora para ESE...


----------



## GoN_dC (15 Jun 2014 às 21:45)

O fumo baixou e começa agora a entrar pela cidade de Portimão. Estava com esperança que hoje pudesse deixar as janelas abertas mas se calhar não vai ser possível.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2014 às 21:56)

*Apelo dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Portimão*


> Informamos que temos um grande Incêndio no nosso concelho.
> Os Bombeiros necessitam de géneros alimentares, sumos, frutas, águas, etc.
> Apelamos, à generosidade da População.



 https://www.facebook.com/ahbvp/posts/791865867504100


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2014 às 22:35)

Estão a abrir aceiros... não tenho a certeza da zona mas pode estar a aproximar-se da floresta do lado de Silves. 

Em Amarante, com a noite o combate parece estar a resultar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2014 às 22:43)

Continuam a solicitar mantimentos, deve estar agreste...



> Necessitamos urgente de sumos de pacotes pequenos, para reforço da manhã dos Bombeiros que se encontram a combater o Incêndio.
> OS BOMBEIROS DE PORTIMÃO AGRADECEM


----------



## GoN_dC (15 Jun 2014 às 22:50)

Pelo que vi a tarde e ainda a pouco de um ponto elevado, parece-me que a principal preocupação será a edificação dispersa existente nas redondezas. E também me parece que mais depressa se aproxima da zona florestal de Monchique que da de silves.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2014 às 23:33)

Incêndio de Amarante reduz-se a 1 frente activa.


----------



## Stinger (16 Jun 2014 às 02:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Incêndio de Amarante reduz-se a 1 frente activa.



Já se esta a levantar vento , vamos lá ver como corre


----------



## Agreste (16 Jun 2014 às 09:12)

Atenções para a Sertã... Amarante e Portimão, a situação acalmou já durante a manhã.


----------



## vagas (16 Jun 2014 às 12:36)

A situação não acalmou assim tanto como se fala, de facto é verdade que acalmou e esta muito mais fraco mas   ainda lavra...
O que acho de bom este ano é a mobilização de grifs extra para rendição de combatentes que já estão a algumas horas no TO, tanto elementos de posto de comando como de bombeiros,gips etc...
Nestes termos acho que em termos "logisticos" as coisas melhoraram do ano passado para este ano, mas vamos com calma ainda agora começou a época...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2014 às 12:38)

O incêndio que inicialmente lavrava no Piódão, parece que já se deslocou para a Foz de Égua...

Aumentou de 1 para 2 frentes activas.

109 homens no terreno e 3 meios aéreos (1 HEB e 2 AVB).

EDIT: regressaram os 2 AVB que tinham saído, aumentando para 4 o nº total de aviões bombardeiros.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2014 às 20:47)

No site 112.pt, o incêndio de Mexilhoeira Grande (Portimão) continua lá, deve estar em rescaldo, já que o mesmo não encontra-se no site da prociv.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Jun 2014 às 22:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No site 112.pt, o incêndio de Mexilhoeira Grande (Portimão) continua lá, deve estar em rescaldo, já que o mesmo não encontra-se no site da prociv.



A humidade alta prevista para a próxima madrugada vai ajudar no rescaldo..


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2014 às 20:30)

Incêndio esta tarde, no sítio dos Murtais perto de Alfandanga no Concelho de Olhão, neste momento, o incêndio encontra-se em fase de rescaldo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq2VNY2nWXo

Fonte: Youtube - Mobilhome-Wohnmobil-Camping & Nature/Portugal

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/bLTcym8g1GQiEMbglUfy"]http://videos.sapo.pt/bLTcym8g1GQiEMbglUfy[/ame]

Fonte: RTP


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2014 às 13:35)

> *A Polícia Judiciária deteve este ano 20 pessoas pelo crime de incêndio florestal, mais 14 do que no mesmo período de 2013, segundo dados avançados por aquela polícia.*
> 
> Segundo a Polícia Judiciária (PJ), nos primeiros seis meses do ano foram efetuadas 20 detenções pelo crime de incêndio florestal, tendo o maior número ocorrido na diretoria do Centro (cinco) e na Unidade Local de Investigação Criminal de Vila Real e Departamento de Investigação Criminal de Aveiro (quatro em cada um).
> 
> ...



http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=713011


----------



## AJB (30 Jun 2014 às 09:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio esta tarde, no sítio dos Murtais perto de Alfandanga no Concelho de Olhão, neste momento, o incêndio encontra-se em fase de rescaldo.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq2VNY2nWXo
> 
> ...



Pelas imagens ha fogo de copas pontual ou passivo...nesta altura com a precipitação que houve não é bom sinal...


----------



## AJB (30 Jun 2014 às 09:57)

Parece que se aproxima o 2º round...próxima semana poderá ter um padrão sinóptico complicado para a eclosão e propagação de grandes incêndios florestais...situação a acompanhar e seguramente (assim espero) será pela ANPC!


----------



## Agreste (30 Jun 2014 às 15:03)

Ainda está a alguma distância nos modelos, teremos de aguardar. Muito calor, humidades baixíssimas e a direcção do vento. De 8 a 14 de julho pode ser complicado.


----------



## AJB (30 Jun 2014 às 15:21)

Agreste disse:


> Ainda está a alguma distância nos modelos, teremos de aguardar. Muito calor, humidades baixíssimas e a direcção do vento. De 8 a 14 de julho pode ser complicado.



Genéricamente sim...mas não tanto para o Algarve! O padrão sinóptico que se aproxima (a confirmar claro) será mais complicado para o Norte/Centro Litorais e médio interior...a nortada sinóptica é o padrão meteo mais complicado para o Algarve!


----------



## Agreste (30 Jun 2014 às 15:27)

é 3/4 de verdade... a costa vicentina costuma ter problemas com este tipo de cenário. O ano passado foram umas sardinhas assadas que acabaram mal no dia 7 de julho.


----------



## AJB (30 Jun 2014 às 15:32)

Agreste disse:


> é 3/4 de verdade... a costa vicentina costuma ter problemas com este tipo de cenário. O ano passado foram umas sardinhas assadas que acabaram mal no dia 7 de julho.



repara que não digo que não possam ocorrer incendios noutras regiões do país...basta haver a ignição e disponibilidade meteo e combustivel! No entanto o padrão mais complicado para o Algarve é o da nortada sinóptica...para o norte litoral o de leste...
claro que depois ha outros factores que podem adicionar problemas nesta equação...é o caso da simultaniedade...no entanto tal não é decisivo!
Repara que na onda de calor de meados de Junho arderam em Amarante (parte norte da Serra do Marão) aproximadamente 850 ha sem grande simultaniedade de incendios e nem tão pouco havia uma disponibilidade extrema dos combustiveis...o vento é decisivo nestas questões!


----------



## Paulo H (30 Jun 2014 às 18:16)

AJB disse:


> repara que não digo que não possam ocorrer incendios noutras regiões do país...basta haver a ignição e disponibilidade meteo e combustível (...)



Por vezes, basta haver vontade ou negligência. 

Para balancear os efeitos, nada melhor que consultar a hora da ocorrência: 

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Pages/Estatisticas.aspx

É que só por curiosidade, de 11 a 29 de junho de 2014, 26.78% dos incêndios ocorreram de noite (com menor temperatura e %HR a subir): 

Data	Ocorrências 	
(dd-mm-yyyy) 	Total 	Diurnos 
11/06/2014	40	34
12/06/2014	33	25
13/06/2014	53	44
14/06/2014	52	38
15/06/2014	95	55
16/06/2014	105	77
17/06/2014	63	42
18/06/2014	44	33
19/06/2014	39	29
20/06/2014	33	21
21/06/2014	26	19
22/06/2014	17	14
23/06/2014	14	12
24/06/2014	8	5
25/06/2014	7	4
26/06/2014	21	20
27/06/2014	23	19
28/06/2014	22	18
29/06/2014	37	27

Total...................732.......536 (73.22%)

Ocorrências noturnas = 732-536 = 196

*Conclusões: *
- Não podemos atribuir ao fator "Sol", às ocorrências noturnas, pelo que deverá tratar-se simplesmente de crime qualificado ou crime por negligência. Houve umas trovoadas, é certo, mas..
- Se afetarmos a mesma natureza das ocorrências noturnas, às cota parte das diurnas, então das 536 ocorrências diurnas resultariam pelo menos 196 ocorrências por crime ou crime por negligência. Então do total de 732 ocorrências, estimaríamos que naquele período ocorreram 732-2x196 = 340 incêndios por causas naturais, ou seja,  46.4% do total!

Agora o governo que não se esqueça de culpar, quem não tem forças nem meios para cortar o mato da floresta. Contra os crimes, nada vale, embora ajude claro..


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jul 2014 às 20:12)

o ministro exterminador ( Miguel Macedo) prometeu e não cumpriu, faltam equipamentos  de protecção pessoal e afinal não comprou nenhuma aeronave e os Kamov estão com problemas (falta de manutenção) o que o tem salvo é o tempo fresco


----------



## Agreste (4 Jul 2014 às 20:17)

O tempo escaldante esfumou-se... calor sim mas contido, normal. O atlântico por agora está a comandar o nosso verão.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2014 às 23:42)

*Especialista em fogos alerta que verão pode ser complicado*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Kw5ZO6pzCY68EPMR5TsS"]Especialista em fogos alerta que verÃ£o pode ser complicado - SAPO VÃ*deos[/ame]

RTP

Começou esta semana a fase Charlie, a mais crítica de incêndios florestais e é nesta altura que um investigador e especialista em fogos da Universidade de Coimbra alerta para a possibilidade de termos um Verão complicado. Domingos Xavier Viegas reconhece que foram feitos esforços em matéria de formação, e apela às populações para que previnam situações de risco.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2014 às 23:46)

*Bombeiros de Carregal do Sal confiantes em reforço de equipamento*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/HeazB46UIh6QEftDFfDz"]Bombeiros de Carregal do Sal confiantes em reforÃ§o de equipamento - SAPO VÃ­deos[/ame]

RTP

No ano passado arderam mais de 140 mil hectares de floresta. Viveram-se momento dramáticos no Caramulo, onde quatro bombeiros perderam a vida. Dois deles eram da corporação de Carregal do Sal, que trabalhou até agora para melhorar o equipamento individual de protecção.


----------



## AJB (7 Jul 2014 às 10:14)

Gerofil disse:


> *Bombeiros de Carregal do Sal confiantes em reforço de equipamento*
> 
> Bombeiros de Carregal do Sal confiantes em reforÃ§o de equipamento - SAPO VÃ*deos
> 
> ...



Esta questão dos equipamentos de protecção individual terem sido decisivos na morte de bombeiros é das maiores falácias que se tem cometido neste meio nos ultimos anos...infelizmente só quenado voltarem a morrer com epi's "bons" é que cai esta mentira!
O melhor epi é 100%algodão para o combatente sentr a radiação a que esta sujeito e auto proteger-se!
Mais protecção apenas significa maior exposição ao perigo e quando o notarem poderá ser tarde demais!
Enfim...andamos com cosméticos para variar em vez de ir ao cerne do problema...falta de formação em comportamento do fogo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2014 às 10:43)

Alguém me consegue dar uma breve definição e explicar quais os parâmetros que definem o ICRIF, IOT25, IOT50 e o IOT75?


----------



## AJB (7 Jul 2014 às 13:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alguém me consegue dar uma breve definição e explicar quais os parâmetros que definem o ICRIF, IOT25, IOT50 e o IOT75?



A ICRIF entra com a COS 2007 (julgo eu), as áreas ardidas dos ultimos 10 anos e a topografia...é um dos modelos alternativos do calculo da perigosidade de incendio florestal...o de risco é calculado a partir desse...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2014 às 19:41)

Neste momento, está 1 incêndio activo com 2 frentes, em Casal da Lapinha, concelho de Óbidos e distrito de Leiria. no local estão 62 operacionais apoiados por 18 veículos.

Esta tarde, houve um incêndio à entrada de Faro.



> *Incêndio à entrada de Faro combatido por 50 bombeiros e um helicóptero*
> 
> Um incêndio registado esta tarde, por volta das 14h25, junta à E125, num terreno baldio, às portas de Faro, nas Pontes de Marchil, chegou a assustar automobilistas e moradores.
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (8 Jul 2014 às 14:04)

Reportagem TVI sobre os incêndios do Caramulo:

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/sociedade/reporter-tvi-ana-leal-incendios-tvi24/1562982-4071.html




AJB disse:


> Esta questão dos equipamentos de protecção individual terem sido decisivos na morte de bombeiros é das maiores falácias que se tem cometido neste meio nos ultimos anos...infelizmente só quenado voltarem a morrer com epi's "bons" é que cai esta mentira!
> O melhor epi é 100%algodão para o combatente sentr a radiação a que esta sujeito e auto proteger-se!
> Mais protecção apenas significa maior exposição ao perigo e quando o notarem poderá ser tarde demais!
> Enfim...andamos com cosméticos para variar em vez de ir ao cerne do problema...falta de formação em comportamento do fogo!




A segunda parte está correctíssima... A primeira assusta-me. Assusta-me sobretudo ver uma pessoa que entende as questões sobre comportamento extremo do fogo dizer uma barbaridade destas... e por isso aconselho mesmo a ver reportagem. Assusta-me também uma pessoa que passa a vida a elogiar (e não digo que mal) forças de bombeiros que vão devidamente equipadas para um cenário extremo e dizer que os melhores equipamentos são... de algodão... Desculpa mas é incompreensível uma pessoa com conhecimento na área não saber dosear o que é a a percepção do perigo, no qual te posso dar toda a razão, e aquilo que é a vida humana... a segunda deve estar sempre em primeiro lugar. Dizem os bombeiros, dizem os especialistas, dizem todos!


----------



## vagas (8 Jul 2014 às 16:41)

AJB disse:


> falta de formação em comportamento do fogo!



Talvez concorde consigo mas também discordo, poderá haver muitas corporações de bombeiros com falta de formação, mas a ENB este ano foi "grande" , este ano deu muita mas muita formação a bombeiros Voluntários, tardia e muito tardia, sim é verdade formação essa que deveria de ser exigida a muitos anos, mas este ano forneceu essa formação só não a tira quem não quer, eu estive 3 meses seguidos em formações este ano , quem diz eu digo camaradas meus de outras corporações....
A principal causa de acidentes deste género é o desconhecimento do que se faz, o problema está em quem manda 1°, muitas vezes quem manda não sabe mandar e quem manda muitas vezes não sabe nada nadinha sobre a topografia do terreno e muitos comandantes não me sabem ler uma porcaria de uma carta militar, é simples e verdade , já o vi se não nem acreditava, para começar a evitar estes acidentes estúpidos que é mesmo assim que se chamam os comandantes tem que ter muita mais formação sobre incêndios, tem que saber analisar o terreno tem que falar cara a cara com quem conhece o terreno, e o mais importante é deixarmos de pensar que somos heróis quando não o somos, temos que saber analisar os limites , coisa que os bombeiros em Portugal não sabem, todos pensamos que somos super-herois , mas afinal de contas somos como um humano qualquer...
Digo isto porque sou voluntário a 12 anos, a 11 que fasso parte de equipas de primeira intervenção , já tenho uma mão cheia de grandes incêndios e no entanto sei que não tenho experiência nenhuma, pois cada incêndio é um incêndio e nenhum é igual...


----------



## AJB (10 Jul 2014 às 10:31)

vitamos disse:


> Reportagem TVI sobre os incêndios do Caramulo:
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/sociedade/reporter-tvi-ana-leal-incendios-tvi24/1562982-4071.html
> 
> ...



Eu não quis de todo desvalorizara vida humana Vitamos, não mesmo! O que quis dizer, e mantenho, é que até prova em contrario (e não vai haver prova contraria), os bombeiros não morreram por falta de EPI's modernos, morreram por outros erros que não me compete (nem devo) espôr! Algo comum foi a falta de formação em comportamento do fogo...não comportamento extremo, apenas e só comportamento básico do fogo!
Relativamente à composição do EPI, digo te isto com a maior sinceridade...se me dessem a escolher se queria ir para um incêndio com um EPI "moderno" mais resistente ao fogo ou 100% algodão, acredita que preferia o segundo!
Ja vi um colega com um EPI bastante resistente ao fogo estar sujeito a tamanha radiação (sem a sentir) que quando notou foi através do fecho...que estava a deformar-se...
Gosto de sentir a radiação, de saber a que grau de perigo estou sujeito e defender me dessa ameaça...
Bem, esta é a minha opinião, respeito a de quem tenha a oposta, mas acho que (infelizmente) no futuro esta questão dos EPI's vai ser um flop...a serio que acho mesmo isso...


Ah! Sim, ja tinha visto a reportagem...
Aconselho a verem esta, acho que vale a pena (pena o catalão, mas eles não facilitam em falar castelhano...morreram 5 bombeiros GRAF em 2009...cumpriram todos os procedimentos de segurança..."só" não avaliaram o potencial do fogo de retorno e foi isso que lhes foi fatal...reparem nos EPI's...
O DOCUMENTÁRIO "EL GRAN SILENCI, HORTA DE SAN JOAN" VEJA AQUI NA ÍNTEGRA: http://www.tv3.cat/3alacarta/#/videos/5154151


----------



## AJB (10 Jul 2014 às 10:38)

vagas disse:


> Talvez concorde consigo mas também discordo, poderá haver muitas corporações de bombeiros com falta de formação, mas a ENB este ano foi "grande" , este ano deu muita mas muita formação a bombeiros Voluntários, tardia e muito tardia, sim é verdade formação essa que deveria de ser exigida a muitos anos, mas este ano forneceu essa formação só não a tira quem não quer, eu estive 3 meses seguidos em formações este ano , quem diz eu digo camaradas meus de outras corporações....
> A principal causa de acidentes deste género é o desconhecimento do que se faz, o problema está em quem manda 1°, muitas vezes quem manda não sabe mandar e quem manda muitas vezes não sabe nada nadinha sobre a topografia do terreno e muitos comandantes não me sabem ler uma porcaria de uma carta militar, é simples e verdade , já o vi se não nem acreditava, para começar a evitar estes acidentes estúpidos que é mesmo assim que se chamam os comandantes tem que ter muita mais formação sobre incêndios, tem que saber analisar o terreno tem que falar cara a cara com quem conhece o terreno, e o mais importante é deixarmos de pensar que somos heróis quando não o somos, temos que saber analisar os limites , coisa que os bombeiros em Portugal não sabem, todos pensamos que somos super-herois , mas afinal de contas somos como um humano qualquer...
> Digo isto porque sou voluntário a 12 anos, a 11 que fasso parte de equipas de primeira intervenção , já tenho uma mão cheia de grandes incêndios e no entanto sei que não tenho experiência nenhuma, pois cada incêndio é um incêndio e nenhum é igual...



Concordo com quase tudo o que escreves...apenas sugiro duas coisas:
uma é que somos os principais responsaveis pela nossa propria segurança...
a segunda é que se estas numa ECIN, o chefe da equipa se acha que não tem condições de segurança para cumprir uma missão atribuida (nem que seja pelo CONAC), pura e simplesmente diz que não cumpre!
Foi isso que muitas equipas não fizeram em 2013


----------



## AJB (10 Jul 2014 às 10:52)

Peço desculpa ao forum se em algum momento as minhas opiniões levam a que pensem que desvalorizo a vida humana em geral e dos bombeiros voluntarios em particular...não é de todo isso que penso ou sinto!
Por vezes pode parecer porque nesta matéria ha um lobi, que se chama Liga dos bombeiros, que me tira completamente do serio de tanta asneira diz e faz!
Por exemplo na questão dos acidentes do ano passado, a segunda parte do relatorio da ADAI nunca foi conhecido (duvido que algum dia seja)...perguntem se porquê...
Vitamos, agradeço a tua chamada de atenção sobre a questão da valorização (ou falta dela) da vida (abranger a vida animal é naturalmente da maior importancia tambem)


----------



## vagas (10 Jul 2014 às 11:54)

É verdade o que dizes, mas infelizmente depois ouves "bocas" de outras corporações a dizer que és maricas, é nesse aspecto que no post acima referi a parte dos super-herois


----------



## AJB (10 Jul 2014 às 16:47)

Como esperado hoje o dia esta a ser bem activo em termos de IF's...


----------



## CptRena (10 Jul 2014 às 21:22)

Não seria mais seguro usar lã em vez de algodão?
É que o algodão é facilmente queimado. Pelo contrário a lã é muito mais resistente, daí até se fazerem as mantas abafa-fogos para usar, por exemplo, nos laboratórios.


----------



## AJB (11 Jul 2014 às 09:20)

CptRena disse:


> Não seria mais seguro usar lã em vez de algodão?
> É que o algodão é facilmente queimado. Pelo contrário a lã é muito mais resistente, daí até se fazerem as mantas abafa-fogos para usar, por exemplo, nos laboratórios.



Ha aqui uma questão de sensação de segurança em primeiro lugar...repara: nas auto estradas a grande maioria dos acidentes rodoviários com vitimas acontecem a grande velocidade e com carros da gama média-alta e alta! Isto é, se tens a sensação que estas seguro a tendencia é para arriscar um pouco mais...nesta questão a situação é a mesma! 
Um EPI de lã julgo que seria muito melhor condutor do calor e as temperaturas rapidamente se tornariam insuportaveis para o corpo humano!
As botas é outro ponto que gostaria de referir...não digo que uma bota Magnum de 80 euros não seja mais resistente que uma de 45 (um dos pares que tenho são de 45 e são bem confotáveis), a questão não é essa...o que não posso deixar passar em claro é dizerem que houve bombeiros a queimar os pés em terrenos em brasas e o GIPS ou FEB não queimaram por terem as melhores botas...o problema é a montante: porque estavam a combater o incêndio num terreno em brasas???? Uma coisa é o terrenos com temperaturas altas, outro é em brasas...pontualmente numa situação dificil até admito, acontece naturalmente, mas ouvirmos essa situação repetidamente...


----------



## vagas (11 Jul 2014 às 12:14)

Quanto a minha opinião noa EPI'S  é simples os cb' s não tem dinheiro para fornecer bom calçado para os bombeiros, por isso vão ao mais barato , muitos deles usam botas em que o revestimento é tipo plástico, em ambientes extremos é muito difícil trabalhar com elas....


----------



## CptRena (11 Jul 2014 às 19:03)

AJB disse:


> Um EPI de lã julgo que seria muito melhor condutor do calor e as temperaturas rapidamente se tornariam insuportaveis para o corpo humano!



Então estás-me a dar razão. Se o combatente sente mais calor vai tender a fugir mais cedo de uma situação perigosa. Até é essa a ideia que tens transmitido nos teus posts, incluindo neste último, com o exemplo dos carros que dão a sensação "errada" de segurança.

Mas na realidade a lã é mais isolante (pior condutor) que o algodão. O problema que pode advir daí é causar hipertermia mais rapidamente, por não deixar o calor abandonar a superfície do corpo. Mas penso que nas situações extremas a que os combatentes são expostos, hipertermia é comum ocorrer qualquer que seja a vestimenta.

Mas lá está, não foi certamente a roupa que ditou os problemas que ocorreram. Como em tanta coisa em Portugal, penso que a má gerência e a falta de organização é que leva aos desastres. Para além disso os bombeiros que faleceram podem, no calor do momento, ter tomado decisões que não foram as mais certas e que ditaram o seu fim.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Jul 2014 às 20:27)

Incêndio na Ribeira da Toutalga, às portas de Moura...


----------



## dASk (11 Jul 2014 às 20:56)

Parece complicado este incêndio de Moura, a julgar pela imagem de satélite do sat24 até parece que já se vislumbra um pirocúmulo! Não me admirava nada que fossem accionados Grifs para o local!


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2014 às 21:28)

dASk disse:


> Parece complicado este incêndio de Moura, a julgar pela imagem de satélite do sat24 até parece que já se vislumbra um pirocúmulo! Não me admirava nada que fossem accionados Grifs para o local!


----------



## vagas (11 Jul 2014 às 21:30)

Até este momento não estão a pensar em activar grifs


----------



## dASk (11 Jul 2014 às 22:44)

No entanto já lavra em 4 frentes...


----------



## vagas (11 Jul 2014 às 22:51)

Não entendo como um distrito está rodeado de incêndios e não activa grifs para este incêndio, depois admiram.se que tenha grandes dimensões e andem lá bastante tempo enfim....


----------



## dASk (11 Jul 2014 às 23:35)

6 horas depois do início do incêndio accionados os GRIF's de Évora e Setúbal!


----------



## Brunomc (11 Jul 2014 às 23:50)

Como tá a situação ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2014 às 00:14)

Brunomc disse:


> Como tá a situação ?



Diminuiu para 3 frentes.


----------



## AJB (16 Jul 2014 às 16:03)

Incêndio de Macedo de Cavaleiros provoca 4 feridos (bombeiros) e ardeu um veiculo (a confirmar esta noticia)


----------



## AJB (16 Jul 2014 às 16:04)

Julgo que da corporação de Miranda do Douro!
Situação triste a acompanhar naturalmente ao longo da tarde...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2014 às 17:31)

AJB disse:


> Julgo que da corporação de Miranda do Douro!
> Situação triste a acompanhar naturalmente ao longo da tarde...



*Bombeiros feridos em Macedo de Cavaleiros*

Quatro bombeiros ficaram, esta quarta-feira, feridos enquanto combatiam um incêndio em Macedo de Caveleiros, Bragança, confirmou ao CM o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Macedo de Cavaleiros, Duarte Moreno. Um deles encontra-se em estado grave. 

Os bombeiros feridos pertencem à corporação de Miranda do Douro. 

Segundo informações recolhidas pelo CM, um carro de bombeiros terá ardido.

Fonte: CM


----------



## bigfire (16 Jul 2014 às 17:34)

A situação neste momento está muito mais calma, a GRIF de Vila Real encontra-se estacionada no quartel de bombeiros de Macedo de Cavaleiros a espera de ordens, mas todo muito mais calmo agora.


----------



## AJB (16 Jul 2014 às 17:43)

Provavelmente o incendio estará dominado dentro em breve devido à melhoria meteo e à eventual falta de potencial da mancha florestal (estreita e não muito comprida)


----------



## AJB (16 Jul 2014 às 17:54)

Ha neste incêndio um pormenor  "interessante"!
O posto de comando muda de local 3 vezes!
O vento foi e a previsão sempre o indicou, de sw...ou seja, o incêndio deslocar-se-ia SEMPRE de (grosso modo) sul para norte, com o flanco quente a ser o direito (até porque o vento rodará ligeiramente para oeste)...provavelmente a cidade de macedo terá algum (não muito) fumo...
acham mesmo que o posto de comando esteve ou esta bem colocado????!!!!


----------



## vitamos (16 Jul 2014 às 17:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Bombeiros feridos em Macedo de Cavaleiros*
> 
> Quatro bombeiros ficaram, esta quarta-feira, feridos enquanto combatiam um incêndio em Macedo de Caveleiros, Bragança, confirmou ao CM o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Macedo de Cavaleiros, Duarte Moreno. Um deles encontra-se em estado grave.
> 
> ...



Enfim correio da manhã...  



> Bombeiro ferido e viatura ardida em incêndio em Macedo de Cavaleiros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...a-em-incendio-em-macedo-de-cavaleiros-1663145


----------



## AJB (16 Jul 2014 às 17:57)

Aí esta ele dominado...vamos ver nos proximos dias a área ardida...


----------



## bigfire (16 Jul 2014 às 17:58)

O posto de comando neste momento é o local mais indicado para estar, mesmo em frente da frente do incêndio, o mato é algo denso, os meios aéreos estao a ser bastante eficazes devido a aproximação de um ponto de água (Barragem do Azibo).


----------



## AJB (16 Jul 2014 às 17:59)

vitamos disse:


> Enfim correio da manhã...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...a-em-incendio-em-macedo-de-cavaleiros-1663145



Concordo contigo Vitamos que o correio da manha não é de se fiar, é apenas e só sensacionalista, mas houve de facto o acidente, um VFCI ardeu e um dos feridos inspirava mais cuidado (felizmente não muito)...quanto aos motivos não faço ideia...dizer algo agora seria especular apenas...


----------



## AJB (16 Jul 2014 às 18:01)

bigfire disse:


> O posto de comando neste momento é o local mais indicado para estar, mesmo em frente da frente do incêndio, o mato é algo denso, os meios aéreos estao a ser bastante eficazes devido a aproximação de um ponto de água (Barragem do Azibo).



Em frente a frente do incendio levam com o fumo todo e apenas veem algumas chamas!
O posto de comando deve ver o incendio e não as chamas do incêndio!


----------



## bigfire (16 Jul 2014 às 18:12)

É impossivel ver o incêndio todo, até porque é numa zona de pequeno vale, e o sitio mais indicado seria no cimo dos montes onde o incêndio se encontra agora, o que não é possivel, mas o que interessa mesmo é que já esteja dominado, infelizmente mais bombeiros feridos, e ainda estamos no inicio, espero que se levante a questão da falta dos equipamento que estavam previsto ser entregues aos bombeiros este ano.


----------



## bigfire (16 Jul 2014 às 18:48)

Mais um incêndio com alguma intensidade, agora em Murça, Valongo de Milhais, bombeiros de Vila Real com viatura a caminho da local.


----------



## vitamos (17 Jul 2014 às 09:28)

vitamos disse:


> Enfim correio da manhã...



Faço um "mea culpa"... pelos vistos o correio da manhã estava mais próximo da verdade embora nenhuma das versões esteja totalmente correcta. Pelos vistos 3 feridos ligeiros e um em estado considerado mais grave (todos de Miranda) além dos bombeiros de Macedo que receberam assistência. Pelo menos foi assim que a notícia foi dada à noite.


----------



## AJB (17 Jul 2014 às 10:16)

Sim, mas confesso que o correio da manhã "habitualmente" FAZ a noticia e não a noticia...enfim, opções editoriais!
De qualquer forma o mais importante é que de facto houve um acidente em que se encontram algumas semelhanças com os do ano passado...
Relativamente aos EPI's Bigfire, sinceramente desconheço se aquela equipa estava ou não equipada com os "novos" EPI's, mas como ja aqui referi isso para mim é irrelevante! Aliás, perde relevo quando ha uma viatura que arde, e isso deve ser motivo de reflexão. 
Os bombeiros sofrem ferimentos a fugir da viatura acidentada, i.é, dão como perdida a viatura e na fuga é que se dão os acidentes pessoais!
Julgo que és bombeiro bigfire (ou pelo menos estas "por dentro" do combate a incêndios florestais), e deves saber que este ano foi realizado (e bem) um investimento muito grande na formação em segurança! Começou a ser dado aos bombeiros o protocolo LACES e até surgiu o famoso livrinho de bolso!
O LACES não foi cumprido nesta situação...repara que não havia Escape route, nem havia Safety zone!
Isto mostra que não basta ter formação, mais importante depois é pratica la! Praticar durante o ano, não praticar nos incêndios, pois aí (como sabemos) o fogo não permite MUITO tempo de reflexão!
No entanto acho prematuro qualquer análise sobre o acidente sem conhecer melhor os factos (se calhar, como nos do ano passado, nunca se vai saber)
Por fim, e pelas imagens da tv, pareceu me que eles estavam a trabalhar no flanco direito do incêndio que seria o flanco quente, logo deveriam estar mais atentos pois a zona do homem morto é muito maior!
Agora alguns mm para refrescar os ânimos


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2014 às 12:16)

> *Detido suspeito de atear fogo que feriu 5 bombeiros*
> 
> Foi detido, esta quinta-feira, um homem suspeito de ter ateado o fogo em Macedo de Cavaleiros, onde, esta quarta-feira, cinco bombeiros sofreram ferimentos. A CMTV sabe que a GNR fez a detenção na manhã desta quinta-feira.
> 
> ...



A lei devia ser bem mais pesada para quem incendeia o país e que causa mortes e ferimentos naqueles que fazem o trabalho que temos de enaltecer. Ainda bem, que o tempo vai refrescar um pouco para que as coisas não fiquem complicadas demais.


----------



## bigfire (17 Jul 2014 às 13:30)

Podiamos estar aqui toda a noite a falar no mesmo assunto, pode-se ter a melhor formação do mundo na área de incêndios florestais, mas se os erros humanos continuarem, os acidentes vão continuar a acontecer, como este e como outros. Sobre este acidente, as primeiras conclusões já foram tiradas ontem, e sinceramente foi bastante grave aquilo que aconteceu.


----------



## AJB (21 Jul 2014 às 14:06)

Incêndio de Macedo de Cavaleiros teve aproximadamente 160 ha de área ardida...


----------



## GoN_dC (21 Jul 2014 às 21:27)

Acho que este ano não descansam enquanto não queimarem a Serra de Monchique. 

Incêndio no Rasmalho, com uma coluna de fumo já com alguma dimensão.


----------



## vagas (26 Jul 2014 às 13:59)

Boas , alguém consegue dar mais informações sobre o incêndio activo em Serpa, sei de um popular ferido, Incêndio com 3 frentes
cumprimentos


----------



## AJB (28 Jul 2014 às 09:38)

http://www.tv3.cat/videos/5147292/Espai-Terra-Dimecres-25-de-juny
Interessante


----------



## AJB (28 Jul 2014 às 10:14)

Para reflexão especialmente por quem acha que a GRANDE parte das ignições são provocadas por mão criminosa (entenda se mão criminosa as pessoas que provocam deliberadamente incêndios florestais, o vulgarmente chamado incendiarismo)...
Durante o mês de junho e julho temos tido uma média diária de ocorrências de incêndios florestais a volta das 40/50 ocorrências diárias!
No ano passado no mês de Agosto tinhamos uma média na ordem das 200...
O mês de Agosto de 2013 teve sub-indices (humidade dos combustiveis, indice de propagação inicial do fogo, indice de seca) de risco de incêndio florestal substancialmente mais graves que este ano, quanto a isso nada a opôr!
No entanto este ano, Junho e Julho tem tido em grande parte do território condições perfeitamente normais para haver a chamada "ignição"! Ora, se o incêndiarismo fosse a principal causa de incêndio em Portugal, não acham que deveriamos andar com valores de 150 ocorrências diárias?


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jul 2014 às 20:14)

Incêndio em Vendas Novas - Landeira

Landeira / Nicolaus

65 Operacionais
19 Veículos
1 Heli

19:30 Incêndio ativo com duas frentes


----------



## vagas (29 Jul 2014 às 20:45)

Aquilo está muito mau brunomc, já é o 3 incêndio num espaço de 1 mês, zona protegida pela afocelca , no TO já esta uma brigada de Setúbal a atuar talvez a 2h e brigada de Évora, daqui a pouco já posto mais algum posit do local


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jul 2014 às 23:17)

Foi dominado ás 21h52


----------



## vagas (29 Jul 2014 às 23:20)

Deixa ver o evoluir da situação amanha, por ainda foi uma área bastante grande e com poucos acessos, agora é apostar num bom rescaldo e tomar atenção aos reacendimentos, foi pedida uma maquina de rasto para o local


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jul 2014 às 23:27)

vagas disse:


> Deixa ver o evoluir da situação amanha, por ainda foi uma área bastante grande e com poucos acessos, agora é apostar num bom rescaldo e tomar atenção aos reacendimentos, foi pedida uma maquina de rasto para o local



Tens informações do que se passa no local ?


----------



## vagas (29 Jul 2014 às 23:30)

O que sei é que está dominado o sector Alfa  o sector bravo está extinto, pelo que o incêndio não evolui mais do que está e em breve está totalmente extinto, a maquina de rasto é para criar acessos no sector no sector Alfa por não conseguem aceder ao foco de incêndio...


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jul 2014 às 23:33)

vagas disse:


> O que sei é que está dominado o sector Alfa  o sector bravo está extinto, pelo que o incêndio não evolui mais do que está e em breve está totalmente extinto, a maquina de rasto é para criar acessos no sector no sector Alfa por não conseguem aceder ao foco de incêndio...



Obrigado, estava aqui a ver se escutava alguma coisa no rádio mas nada de informações.. Sei que já está dominado mas ainda se encontra lá muito pessoal


----------



## vagas (29 Jul 2014 às 23:34)

Estás em que canal de manobras? Estás com banda Alta ou sireap?


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jul 2014 às 23:35)

Banda alta mas não consigo escutar ninguém nos canais de manobra..


----------



## vagas (29 Jul 2014 às 23:37)

Banda alta não apanhas, pois já não utilizamos banda alta só siresp...


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jul 2014 às 23:38)

Ah pronto, sei que os grupos ainda utilizavam banda alta mas se calhar passou tudo a SIRESP..


----------



## vagas (29 Jul 2014 às 23:41)

Em Beja ainda utilizam banda alta , distrito de Évora só já se usa praticamente siresp, podes eventualmente encontrar comunicações em banda alta de meio para meio , tipo motorista para motorista para avisar de algo, mas até já nos meios existe base fixa de siresp não é fácil ouvir


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jul 2014 às 23:42)

Pois e o CDOS também raramente funciona..


----------



## vagas (29 Jul 2014 às 23:43)

Sim muito raramente , sempre podes perder o amor a 600€ e comprar um lol


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jul 2014 às 23:44)

vagas disse:


> Sim muito raramente , sempre podes perder o amor a 600€ e comprar um lol



Pois é..ahahah


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Ago 2014 às 16:47)

Incêndio lá pos lados de Oeiras.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2014 às 17:14)

Parece que é junto ao Outeiro de Polima.

Perspectiva de Cascais.







Fonte: Facebook


----------



## AJB (6 Ago 2014 às 17:18)

Vai com pressa esse incêndio...


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2014 às 00:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece que é junto ao Outeiro de Polima.
> 
> Perspectiva de Cascais.
> 
> ...



Transcrevo a mensagem que tinha colocado no seguimento litoral centro:



StormRic disse:


> Aqui perto, em Oeiras, no vale da Ribeira da Lage a norte da A5, eclodiu um incêndio que já produziu grande nuvem de fumo  . A foto é das 16:30, uma hora depois do início.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2014 às 18:01)

Estou em viagem até ao Algarve e há cerca de uma hora avistei, ao longe, um incêndio que parecia estar situado a Sul de Sines. 

De momento avisto também um foco de incêndio na zona de Vilamoura.


----------



## david 6 (15 Ago 2014 às 17:24)

incêndio aqui perto e com este vento não deve ser nada fácil






EDIT: soube agora que é para os lados de Marinhais e o fumo está cada vez + negro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Ago 2014 às 20:05)

A13 e Linha Ferroviária entre Santarém e Coruche cortadas devido a incêndio em Salvaterra de Magos.

2 frentes activas, 139 homens, 38 veículos e 3 meios aéreos.


----------



## david 6 (15 Ago 2014 às 20:16)

exacto, aqui para este lado está tudo cheio de fumo, fui à procissão das festas de Coruche e à volta para cá passei pelos bombeiros de Peniche, estavam 2 jipes parados ao cruzamento aqui na Fajarda onde se vira para o lado da Glória do Ribatejo e Marinhais e mais atrás vinham 3 carros dos bombeiros daqueles com água de Peniche e o vento continua não vai ser facil


----------



## david 6 (15 Ago 2014 às 20:43)

169 operacionais com 2 frentes activas, está cá um cheirinho a fumo até dentro de casa cheira e o problema é que o vento continua forte e não abranda


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Ago 2014 às 17:38)

Situação bastante complicada a meu ver em Carregais / Santar e Moreira, Nelas. O incêndio já teve 4 frentes, Tondela está debaixo de uma nuvem de fumo.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Ago 2014 às 18:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Situação bastante complicada a meu ver em Carregais / Santar e Moreira, Nelas. O incêndio já teve 4 frentes, Tondela está debaixo de uma nuvem de fumo.



No sat24 nota-se bem o fumo..

http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## david 6 (16 Ago 2014 às 19:23)

felizmente o incendio de ontem em Marinhais que levou cerca de 170 operacionais foi dominado ao final da tarde, hoje está um ligeiro cheiro a fumo, mas não se vê fumo, deve ser por causa do incêndio para os lados do Cartaxo que tem 53 operacionais, nada a ver com ontem que era fumo fumo até uma parte da casa cheirava a fumo por dentro


----------



## david 6 (16 Ago 2014 às 20:22)

o cheiro está a ficar mais intenso


----------



## CptRena (16 Ago 2014 às 20:34)

Ainda tinha um resquício de esperança que este ano não iam haver paisagens destas. Acabou-se a esperança 

Resultado do incêndio em Nelas


----------



## Mjhb (18 Ago 2014 às 17:53)

O incêndio em Silgueiros deve estar bem complicado. Daqui, de Vila Chã de Sá, vê-se uma coluna de fumo enorme e negríssima; de vez em quando, nasce mais uma coluna negra um pouco ao lado...


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2014 às 18:09)

Pedro disse:


> O incêndio em Silgueiros deve estar bem complicado. Daqui, de Vila Chã de Sá, vês-se uma coluna de fumo enorme e negríssima; de vez em quando, nasce mais uma coluna negra um pouco ao lado...



Outros três eclodiram em Carregal do Sal na mesma área a 1 Km de distância uns dos outros, no espaço de menos de uma hora, se isto não é fogo posto...
As colunas de fumo podem ser já a combinação destes pois distam cerca de 10 Km para sul.
Bem visíveis na imagem do Sat24:





http://www.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## keipha (18 Ago 2014 às 22:15)

Um dos incendios de Carregal do Sal ainda dura com 3 frentes activas e mais de 300 operacionais. Aquela zona é quase todos os anos fustigada pelos incêndios.  Agora o estranho foi tantos num tão curto espaço de tempo.  Mau criminosa concerteza. E juntando a este o incêndio desta tarde em Silgueiros e outro qur surgiu perto das 18 na zona de Teivas (Viseu) junto à A25.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2014 às 23:29)

keipha disse:


> Um dos incendios de Carregal do Sal ainda dura com 3 frentes activas e mais de 300 operacionais. Aquela zona é quase todos os anos fustigada pelos incêndios.  Agora o estranho foi tantos num tão curto espaço de tempo.  Mau criminosa concerteza. E juntando a este o incêndio desta tarde em Silgueiros e outro qur surgiu perto das 18 na zona de Teivas (Viseu) junto à A25.



Já lavra há 7 horas, pelo vento de oeste e pela localização inicial (se estiver correcta, nem sempre está) situa-se provavelmente entre a N230, o vale do Mondego e a área dos dolmens da Orca. Parece ser uma zona de difícil acesso, rochosa. 342 operacionais é muito mesmo. Mas as condições atmosféricas neste momento até nem são propícias ao alastramento, pelos dados do IPMA, humidade 60-70%, vento oeste 10 km/h ou menos, temperatura menos de 20º. Passou para duas frentes, não pode durar muito mais.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...gal do Sal&Option=Interior&content_id=4083441

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=724440

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...s-combatem-incendio-em-azenha-carregal-do-sal

Reportagem da SIC:

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2014-08-18-tres-incendios-fustigaram-em-simultaneo-carregal-do-sal


----------



## keipha (18 Ago 2014 às 23:58)

Concordo. Deve andar nesse vale junto ao mondego. Ali só esperar que chegue ao rio e a vila mea para atacar nos estradoes. De resto ninguém lá chega


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2014 às 00:16)

StormRic disse:


> Já lavra há 7 horas, pelo vento de oeste e pela localização inicial (se estiver correcta, nem sempre está) situa-se provavelmente entre a N230, o vale do Mondego e a área dos dolmens da Orca. Parece ser uma zona de difícil acesso, rochosa. 342 operacionais é muito mesmo. Mas as condições atmosféricas neste momento até nem são propícias ao alastramento, pelos dados do IPMA, humidade 60-70%, vento oeste 10 km/h ou menos, temperatura menos de 20º. Passou para duas frentes, não pode durar muito mais.
> 
> http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...gal do Sal&Option=Interior&content_id=4083441
> 
> ...



O numero de operacionais por vezes não reflete o efetivo no local, pois vai acumulando as entradas mas não dá as saidas das operações!
À parte desse pormenor acredito que o incêndio será dominado brevemente...não ha agravamento das condições meteo nas próximas horas, apesar de por vezes os incêndios florestais (classificados como de tipologia de combustiveis) terem dinâmica própria e não estão muito sujeitos a alterações de humidade relativa ou vento. Aconteceu no Algarve em 2012, em Sever do Vouga em 2009, no Sabugal em 2010...e outras situações!
Não será o caso deste pois a humidade dos combustiveis (vegetação) é bastante alta e não permite a progressão do fogo independentemente da meteo, daí o incêndio estar condenado a "morrer" este inicio de noite! Pela vossa descrição do local a dificuldade estará mais no acesso e não tanto na intensidade do incêndio!


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2014 às 00:25)

Apesar o numero mais elevado de incêndios nos ultimos dias, esperado aliás, este ano não tem havido ate agora condições de secura para elevado numero de grandes incêndios florestais! Até ao momento terá havido uma meia duzi..."pouco" para um país com as condições sociis e edafo-climáticas como Portugal! Este ano é a Itália que mais tem sofrido, fruto do fraco AA Açoreano e da subida da dorsal mais para Este do que o habitual...julgo que a depressão prevista para o final do mês (já se vê no 1º painel) se nos atingir fará com que o mês de setembro (2/3 pelo menos) seja calmo...senão, haverá mais alguns ha queimados...aguardemos


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2014 às 23:56)

Incêndio em curso em Valpaços...mas mais um condenado à extinção dentro em breve!
Tudo indica para ja que o final do m~es poderá agravar o indice de risco de incendio no territorio continental Português...


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2014 às 05:25)

AJB disse:


> Incêndio em curso em Valpaços...mas mais um condenado à extinção dentro em breve!
> Tudo indica para ja que o final do m~es poderá agravar o indice de risco de incendio no territorio continental Português...



Por estranho que pareça o incêndio continua (lavra há 15 horas):


Data 	Hora 	Local 	Concelho 	Distrito 	Ponto Situação 	Tipo
19/8 	14:37 	VASSAL 	Valpaços 	Vila Real 	Em Curso 	Inc. em Mato
19/8 	14:45 	Comandante das Operações de Socorro (COS): Subchefe do Corpo de Bombeiros de Valpaços.
19/8 	15:06 	Acionado Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado.
19/8 	15:16 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
19/8 	15:17 	Acionado Veículo de Comando e Comunicações (VCOC) de Vila Real para o Teatro de Operações (TO).
19/8 	15:20 	2º Comandante Operacional Distrital de Vila Real em trânsito para o Teatro de Operações (TO).
19/8 	15:50 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
19/8 	15:55 	Acionado Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF01) de Bragança.
19/8 	16:05 	Acionados dois Aviões Bombardeiros Médios Anfíbios.
19/8 	16:20 	Comandante das Operações de Socorro (COS): 2º Comandante Operacional Distrital de Vila Real.
19/8 	16:53 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.
19/8 	17:45 	Posto de Comando Operacional (PCO) instalado na Zona Industrial de Valpaços. (N 41º 35´45´´ W 007º 18´52´´).
19/8 	17:45 	Presidente da Câmara Municipal de Valpaços no Posto de Comando (PCO).
19/8 	17:46 	Acionado Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF01) do Porto.
19/8 	17:52 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.
19/8 	18:05 	Acionada Equipa do Grupo de Análise e Uso do Fogo.
19/8 	18:22 	Acionado um Avião Bombardeiro Pesado Anfíbio.
19/8 	18:41 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
19/8 	19:40 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
19/8 	20:28 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
19/8 	21:34 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
19/8 	21:48 	Comandante Operacional de Agrupamento Distrital do Norte no Posto de Comando Operacional (PCO).
19/8 	22:39 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
19/8 	23:39 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.
20/8 	0:39 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.
20/8 	1:33 	Acionado Grupo de Reforço para Ataque Ampliado (GRUATA) da Força Especial de Bombeiros (FEB).
20/8 	1:39 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.
20/8 	1:45 	Acionado Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF01) de Braga.
20/8 	2:42 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.
20/8 	3:42 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.
20/8 	4:42 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.
20/8 	5:42 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes. 

Com temperaturas à volta dos 15º, vento quase nulo, humidade rondando os 80%, tomando como referência a observação do IPMA às 4h de hoje, das estações mais próximas, Chaves e Mirandela. A única explicação deve ser a dificuldade do terreno. PCO a 5 Km? A localização inicial deve estar errada, deram apenas o centro da povoação mais próxima possivelmente. Deve ser na área a sul da N206, talvez o vale das Caldeirinhas onde o terreno é juncado de blocos graníticos e a vegetação parece densa com poucos acessos. Nada disto terá talvez importância, mas... quinze horas de combate?

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=724552

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...Valpa%E7os&Option=Interior&content_id=4084435

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...Valpa%E7os&Option=Interior&content_id=4085041

http://www.destak.pt/artigo/202566-incendio-em-valpacos-com-duas-frentes-ativas

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/ultima-hora/incendio-em-valpacos-com-duas-frentes-ativas

20/8 	6:21 	Incêndio com uma frente ativa e uma frente dominada.


----------



## bigfire (20 Ago 2014 às 11:06)

Incêndio de Valpaços finalmente dominado, mas ainda com muito trabalho para se fazer no terreno em termos de rescaldo. A aréa ardida foi bastante grande, com a ajuda do vento forte e temperaturas amenas, o combate durante a noite foi bastante complicado.


----------



## vagas (20 Ago 2014 às 12:36)

bigfire disse:


> Incêndio de Valpaços finalmente dominado,



Negativo reacendeu ás 11h51m lavra com média intensidade em combustível misto


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2014 às 01:51)

Estranhíssimo este incêndio no PNPG (se a localização estiver correcta, entre o Rio da Teixeira e a Corga da Giesteira, altitude 1050m) não há acessos ao local nem há qualquer interesse em fogo posto nesta área. Situa-se bem a montante da cascata do Arado (2Km seguindo o vale), nem sequer há trilhos pedestres perto! Descuido de montanhistas?

Data 	Hora 	Local 	Concelho 	Distrito 	Ponto Situação 	Tipo
21/8 	20:49 	Ermida (Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês) 	Terras de Bouro 	Braga 	Em Curso 	Inc. em Floresta
21/8 	22:27 	Comandante das Operações de Socorro (COS): 2º Comandante do Corpo de Bombeiros de Terras de Bouro.
21/8 	22:28 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
21/8 	23:28 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
22/8 	0:26 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente, a progredir em local de difícil acesso aos meios de combate terrestres.
22/8 	1:26 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente. 


Boa notícia:
22/8 	2:13 	Incêndio dominado.


----------



## AJB (22 Ago 2014 às 23:32)

StormRic disse:


> Estranhíssimo este incêndio no PNPG (se a localização estiver correcta, entre o Rio da Teixeira e a Corga da Giesteira, altitude 1050m) não há acessos ao local nem há qualquer interesse em fogo posto nesta área. Situa-se bem a montante da cascata do Arado (2Km seguindo o vale), nem sequer há trilhos pedestres perto! Descuido de montanhistas?
> 
> Data 	Hora 	Local 	Concelho 	Distrito 	Ponto Situação 	Tipo
> 21/8 	20:49 	Ermida (Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês) 	Terras de Bouro 	Braga 	Em Curso 	Inc. em Floresta
> ...



Pastoreio! Aí nesse territorio não ha duvidas, pastoreio!
O ano passado arderam no Marão 970ha com a mesma causa e no Alvão 2700ha...é dificil "satisfazer" os pastores, a unica "abertura" é ganhar a confiança deles e queimar (através do fogo controlado) algumas áreas que eles queiram...e depois esperar que não sejam "gulosos"...alguns sabem o que fazem (ex: na Serra da Freita ha um pastor que conhece melhor o fogo que a maior parte daqueles que se dizem conhecedores)...outros não...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2014 às 15:46)

*Incêndio com 2 frentes em Pampilhosa da Serra*

Está activo há cerca de duas horas um incêndio a cerca de 7km da aldeia de onde regressei na sexta-feira passada.

Já informei os habitantes dessa aldeia e eles enviaram-me esta foto:







Quanto a meios, 193 homens, 42 veículos e 4 meios aéreos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2014 às 16:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quanto a meios, 193 homens, 42 veículos e 4 meios aéreos.



Aumenta para 288 homens, 64 veículos e mantêm-se os 4 meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2014 às 18:18)

Incêndio de Nisa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2014 às 18:21)

Deve estar feio..


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2014 às 19:22)

Está encontrado o primeiro grande incêndio deste ano. Felizmente que a disponibilidade de meios é quase total.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2014 às 19:35)

Isto é o resultado de haver três focos de fogo distintos. Nisa, Gavião, e Crato.


Edit: http://i.imgur.com/51gIEAn.jpg


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2014 às 20:15)

Anda feio:






A aldeia onde estava a passar férias já está sem electricidade. Esperemos que estes meios sejam suficientes e que o arrefecimento nocturno e o aumento da humidade sejam favoráveis ao combate ao incêndio.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Ago 2014 às 20:36)

Aqui em CB muito fumo e um cheiro intenso a queimado . Será que é a mistura do fumo da Pampilhosa e Nisa??

No seguimento interior centro o Albimeteo falava em fogo a sul, julgo que esteja a falar do de Nisa.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2014 às 21:09)

A Sul sim, será o de Nisa. Está vento moderado a forte e tenho relatos que está difícil de segurar.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Ago 2014 às 21:24)

Albifriorento disse:


> Aqui em CB muito fumo e um cheiro intenso a queimado . Será que é a mistura do fumo da Pampilhosa e Nisa??
> 
> No seguimento interior centro o Albimeteo falava em fogo a sul, julgo que esteja a falar do de Nisa.



Não, o fumo na cidade deve-se ao incêndio na pampilhosa. Fui ao castelo às 19h, e pude ver 2 incêndios a sul (crato/montalvao/pé da serra) em nisa, com a pluma de fumo a chegar já a espanha (cedilho). Mas o vento é de noroeste, o incêndio que nos afeta é o de pampilhosa. Preocupa-me especialmente, pois a 15km norte de oleiros está bem perto, se varrer aquelas aldeias isoladas, leva tudo à frente! Tenho lá alguma floresta de pinheiro e castanheiros que investi.  mas para já ainda o zezere serve de fronteira, mas se não o apagarem hoje de noite, amanhã será o Deus me acuda, e se não apagarem amanhã, ainda chega ao concelho de proença a nova. Eu já sabia, tardava em termos um verão à antiga, enfim, tudo a chorar por aí, agora é mais bonito assim!


----------



## bigfire (25 Ago 2014 às 22:56)

Alguém sabe como estão os incêndios de Pampilhosa da Serra ou de Nisa? Este ano já era para desconfiar, todo muito calmo, se as previsões que estão previstas se vierem a confirmar, as coisa vão ficar muito complicadas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2014 às 23:33)

Pelos dados parece continuar feio:






Mas relatos pessoais de pessoas que estão perto do incêndio dizem estar mais calmo.


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2014 às 23:36)

a ideia é salvaguardar as casas e planear bem o ataque para a próxima manhã. Estão a juntar bastantes meios.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Ago 2014 às 01:15)

Felizmente, depois de muito trabalho, o incêndio de Pampilhosa da Serra foi dado como dominado.

Agora é importante garantir que durante o dia de amanha não ocorrem reacendimentos.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2014 às 03:26)

Não mudou muito no incêndio de Nisa em termos de pessoal.






Já só tem é uma frente. No entanto, se não for dominado a tempo do nascer do dia, que acredito que seja, poderá complicar-se outra vez.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2014 às 04:14)

Dominado!


----------



## bigfire (26 Ago 2014 às 12:05)

E ainda bem que assim foi, o dia de hoje vai ajudar, com as temperaturas não muito altas, uns aguaceiros nessas zonas é que era preciso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Ago 2014 às 13:12)

Duas imagens do incêndio de Pampilhosa da Serra captadas por um amigo meu:


----------



## AJB (26 Ago 2014 às 13:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Duas imagens do incêndio de Pampilhosa da Serra captadas por um amigo meu:



As imagens que tens postado são muito boas, aliás como tambem do SpiderVV...obrigado aos dois!
São imagens óptimas para percebermos que o vento era o factor gerador do incendio...quando o vento baixou de intensidade, o incêndio tornou-se "presa acessivel" ao combate!
Ao contrário do padrão sinóptico Este (em que o vento acelera de madrugada e coloca os incendios nessa altura fora da capacidade de extinção), este padrão NW acelera de dia e baixa a noite (o vento claro), daí este ano os incendios serem controlados maioritariamente ao final do dia ou de noite (com o aumento da %HR naturalmente).
Quanto a 1 quinzena de Setembro...bem,Calma, vamos ter calma...parece certo que a temperatura vai subir generalizadamente, teremos %HR baixas sobretudo de dia (a noite subirão bastante) e noites tropicais, mas este padrão sinóptico não será o mais grave tendo em conta a situação de humidade dos combustiveis e % de água no solo...O qu quero dizer, é que o padrão sinóptico que PARECE vir na proxima semana será uma advecção se sul! Aconteceu em 2003 e foi terrivel, mas teve uma duração bastante elevada (cerca de 20 dias suponho) e tinha acumulados de secura muito superiores ao que agora acontece, daí não ser tão preocupante!
Haverá aumento do nº de ocorrencias, da sua dimensão e duração, mas acho que se durar uma semana nada de MUITO preocupante acontecerá...se durar mais a análise terá que ser outra! O Interior será mais afectado...o NW e o litoral Oeste são afectados mais por um padrão sinóptico de Este!
Devo dizer que estas "dicas" estão a ser confirmadas através de um acompanhamento IF vs Meteo (padrão sinóptico) que algumas pessoas (técnicos florestais de DFCI) fazem por carolice...contamos com um fantástico contributo do Rozzo a quem agradeço aqui pelo esforço e disponibilidade! Tinha que o fazer Rozzo!
Quanto aos eventuais incêndios na proxima semana...vamos la ver!
Os de ontem devem ter sido os maiores do ano até agora...os dois maiores, seguido do do Marão em Junho!


----------



## AJB (26 Ago 2014 às 13:55)

Agreste disse:


> Está encontrado o primeiro grande incêndio deste ano. Felizmente que a disponibilidade de meios é quase total.



O do Marão em Junho foi considerado grande incêndio florestal(GIF)!
A nivel Europeu um GIF é declarado quando a área ardida é superior a 500ha (o do Marão teve aproximadamente 970ha de área ardida)...
Por cá "diz-se" grande incêndio acima de 100 ha de área ardida...
Independentemente disso o do Marão tinha sido o unico este ano com mais de 500 ha (até 15 de Agosto)


----------



## Norther (27 Ago 2014 às 19:49)

Tarde difícil e muito triste na encosta da Covilhã 






E enquanto este andava a lavrar com grande intensidade no lado Este da cidade, a norte, quem sai da cidade em direcção a serra, outro foco se inicia, mas foi logo controlado, incrível!!! parece que a gente que quer de novo a encosta toda queimada 






Umas fotos do incêndio


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Ago 2014 às 20:24)

Boas

Tive acesso a mais meia-dúzia de fotos do incêndio da Pampilhosa, captadas por uma amiga minha que estava a passar férias numa aldeia ali perto, de onde eu regressei na sexta-feira passada (como já afirmei noutros posts).































Nas fotografias, a aldeia que se vê é a aldeia de Sobral Valado, onde durante algumas horas esteve instalado o PCO (no ponto mais alto dessa aldeia).

Retirei do site da NASA uma fotografia de satélite do dia de hoje, satélite _Terra_, produto _Bands 7-2-1_ e sobrepus no Google Earth, para visualizar as áreas afectadas pelo incêndio.

A mancha negra causada pelo incêndio. A SSE, outra mancha, a do incêndio de Nisa:






Aqui consegue-se visualizar a curta distância a que esteve o incêndio da aldeia onde eu estive dias antes, onde estavam naquele momento dezenas de amigos meus a passar férias e em sobressalto por causa do incêndio:






A progressão do incêndio, que começou perto da aldeia de Praçais:






Aplicando um pouco mais de zoom e consegue-se ver que as aldeias de Foz do Ribeiro e de Armadouro (aldeia natal de Tony Carreira, pura curiosidade) estiveram cercadas pelas chamas:


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2014 às 05:19)

Norther disse:


> Tarde difícil e muito triste na encosta da Covilhã
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fotos muito bem realizadas, imagens terríveis como sempre.


----------



## nelson972 (28 Ago 2014 às 18:58)

Segundo a SIC, mais uma detenção.  

(os comentários à noticia são espantosos!)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...uspeito-de-atear-fogo-em-vila-pouca-de-aguiar


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2014 às 19:13)

nelson972 disse:


> Segundo a SIC, mais uma detenção.
> 
> (os comentários à noticia são espantosos!)
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...uspeito-de-atear-fogo-em-vila-pouca-de-aguiar


soltam-nos logo


----------



## camrov8 (28 Ago 2014 às 20:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> soltam-nos logo



infelizmente a justiça tem mão leve para crimes ambientais é preciso morrer soldados da paz para ser mais pesada


----------



## AJB (29 Ago 2014 às 09:30)

camrov8 disse:


> infelizmente a justiça tem mão leve para crimes ambientais é preciso morrer soldados da paz para ser mais pesada



Mas este até  era (é)  um "soldado da paz"...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2014 às 18:12)




----------



## DaniFR (30 Ago 2014 às 10:36)

* Pampilhosa da Serra: Violento incêndio terá tido origem em tarefa de sapadores*

Um violento incêndio, que assolou, segunda-feira (25) e terça (26), o concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra, terá tido origem em trabalhos de silvicultura levados a cabo por sapadores florestais de um organismo, disseram ao “Campeão” fontes oficiais.

Caso se confirme tal hipótese de eclosão do sinistro, houve ironia do destino, pois era suposto aquela tarefa contribuir para a preservação da floresta.

A deflagração do fogo, pelas 14h50 de segunda-feira, está a ser investigada pela Directoria do Centro da Polícia Judiciária.

Tratou-se de um dos maiores incêndios ocorridos em Portugal, este ano, tendo consumido cerca de 1 000 hectares de floresta (10 milhões de metros quadrados).

O combate às chamas mobilizou meio milhar de bombeiros e perto de centena e meia de viaturas.

fonte


----------



## bigfire (30 Ago 2014 às 14:12)

Devido ao alerta de incêndio ter aumentado, está estacionada em Vila Real a GRUATA da Força Especial de Bombeiros e uma equipa do DECIF de Vila Real, para qualquer tipo de eventualidade de maior.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2014 às 18:58)

Incêndio em Silves (S.Marcos da Serra) já com quatro horas 









vento de NW moderado, humidade relativa baixa, temperatura próxima dos 28º.
Estão a atacar com todos os meios.

Não percebo a localização do PCO.

A nuvem de fumo estende-se já até à costa do Algarve, na direcção da Quarteira.
Alguém do seguimento Sul está a ver?





http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=726558


----------



## ecobcg (30 Ago 2014 às 19:32)

Sim, aqui de Silves a mancha de fumo é bem visível!!!



StormRic disse:


> Incêndio em Silves (S.Marcos da Serra) já com quatro horas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2014 às 19:44)

Cheira a mato queimado aqui em Faro... Será do incêndio de São Marcos? 

De momento não cai cinza como em 2012, é apenas o cheiro a mato queimado.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2014 às 19:49)

Agreste disse:


> Cheira a mato queimado aqui em Faro... Será do incêndio de São Marcos?



Deve ser porque embora o vento de NW traga a nuvem na direcção da Quarteira, no litoral o vento roda agora para Oeste na zona de Faro e desvia o fumo. Parece forte o vento aí em Faro.





E continua


> 30/8 	19:35 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2014 às 19:59)

Agreste disse:


> Cheira a mato queimado aqui em Faro... Será do incêndio de São Marcos?
> 
> De momento não cai cinza como em 2012, é apenas o cheiro a mato queimado.



Em Olhão, também cheira a queimado e é bem visível a Oeste a nuvem de fumo. A tarde segue quente com o vento de NW.


----------



## vitoreis (30 Ago 2014 às 20:36)

Cheiro intenso a queimado e uma nuvem de fumo bem visível a Oeste.


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2014 às 20:46)

vamos ter agravamento das condições meteorológicas nos próximos 2-3 dias... pelo tempo que está a levar já deve ter progredido bastante...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2014 às 20:53)

A zona de Fitos, fica a cerca de 5 kms a sul da divisão do Alentejo com o Algarve, entre São Marcos da Serra e Santana da Serra. Se não estou em erro, Fitos é a zona onde ardeu em Setembro de 2003 ou 2005 não tenho bem a certeza, é uma zona que foi plantada com eucaliptos e é bem vísivel para quem passa no IC1.

Aqui, fica a imagem do Google View na viragem para Fitos no IC1.






Só 1 frente activa.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2014 às 21:23)

Já vão quase 7 horas de incêndio. Segundo esta notícia 
http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...lho=Silves&Option=Interior&content_id=4101048
a dificuldade principal é o vento. Fazendo uma interpolação grosseira entre as estações mais próximas o vento deve andar à volta dos 20Km/h.
Pelo localização disponibilizada no mapa é perto de S.Marcos da Serra, na área a montante de um dos braços da albufeira de Odelouca.







> 30/8 	19:48 	Presidente da Câmara Municipal de Silves no Posto de Comando Operacional (PCO).
> 30/8 	20:45 	Comandante das Operações de Socorro (COS): 2º Comandante Operacional Distrital de Faro.
> 30/8 	20:50 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2014 às 22:29)

StormRic disse:


> Já vão quase 7 horas de incêndio. Segundo esta notícia
> http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...lho=Silves&Option=Interior&content_id=4101048
> a dificuldade principal é o vento. Fazendo uma interpolação grosseira entre as estações mais próximas o vento deve andar à volta dos 20Km/h.
> Pelo localização disponibilizada no mapa é perto de S.Marcos da Serra, na área a montante de um dos braços da albufeira de Odelouca.





> 30/8 	22:10 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.



o vento diminuiu ligeiramente mas ainda deve ser o principal factor adverso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2014 às 23:09)

> 30/8 22:50 Mobilizado dois Pelotões de Militares para o Teatro de Operações (TO)



A ver se conseguem dominar o incêndio e vamos ver se não aparece uma nortada forte como tem acontecido ultimamente de madrugada.


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2014 às 23:28)

os militares só entram para o rescaldo... o que quer dizer que estamos perto do fim do incêndio.


----------



## AJB (30 Ago 2014 às 23:34)

Pelos relatos de um colega que esta de férias na zona, ele disse me qao final da tarde que o incêndio ía com "pressa"...daí o vento ser o factor determinante! Sinceramente acho (estou a escrever sem conhecer em pormenor a situação) que este incendio não terá grande futuro...por aquilo que vi na analise meteo na quinta o Algarve não será problematico nos proximos dias...parece me que o interior norte e centro é que será mais complicado...
Vamos ver...


----------



## AJB (30 Ago 2014 às 23:39)

Agreste disse:


> os militares só entram para o rescaldo... o que quer dizer que estamos perto do fim do incêndio.



Sim, vigilancia e rescaldo, mas o incendio pode continuar e os militares trabalharem na consolidação da cauda do incendio...de qualquer forma acho, como disse, que o incendio não vai longe...mas não teho conhecimento pormenorizado da situação...


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2014 às 00:04)

> 30/8 	23:15 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.



o vento às 22 horas mantinha-se, pelas observações do IPMA das estações próximas. A temperatura desceu significativamente, para valores à volta de 20º, correspondentemente a humidade relativa subiu para perto de 50% talvez.



> 31/8 	0:20 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.



nas observações das 23 horas é perceptível uma possível rotação do vento para oeste, sem diminuir de intensidade, julgo que em geral as mudanças de direcção do vento não são favoráveis ao combate.



> 31/8 	1:24 	Saída do 2º Comandante Operacional Distrital de Faro do Teatro de Operações (TO). Comandante das Operações de Socorro (COS): Comandante do Corpo de Bombeiros de Portimão
> 31/8 	1:30 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2014 às 05:35)

Catorze horas a arder mas finalmente dominado:


> 31/8 	2:40 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
> 31/8 	3:30 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
> 31/8 	4:20 	Incêndio dominado.


Esperemos que não haja reacendimentos. O vento tem vindo a diminuir, terá ajudado. Estranhamente algumas das estações do IPMA interromperam a comunicação na última hora.


----------



## Agreste (31 Ago 2014 às 11:43)

Ontem era um cheiro a mato queimado mas também me pareceu aqueles perfumes de eucalipto... portanto pode ter acontecido que alguma parte das plantações de eucaliptos para as celuloses tenha ardido.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 21:32)

Incêndios desastrosos no PNSE e outros, no distrito da Guarda


















http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=727145

O de Leomil alastra...
2/9 	21:25 	Incêndio ativo com três frentes.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 21:54)

Imagens terríveis  , o que se perde...

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...rela-combatidos-por-cerca-de-200-operacionais


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 22:21)

Não sei o que significa "missão abortada", no incêndio de Teixeira:



> 2/9 	21:47 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.
> 2/9 	21:52 	Missão Abortada para o Grupo de Reforço para Ataque Ampliado (GRUATA01) de Leiria.



que já não é necessário ou que não teve condições para actuar?

mas como no de Alvoco o combate parece estar a ser eficaz:


> 2/9 	22:14 	Incêndio com uma frente ativa. Operações de combate a decorrerem favoravelmente.


espero que signifique o mesmo, no de Teixeira.

o incêndio de Leomil está difícil


> 2/9 	22:25 	Incêndio ativo com três frentes.


----------



## bigfire (2 Set 2014 às 22:25)

Situação complicada na Guarda, mas também em Vila Real, incêndio de tarde em Abaças que poderia torna-se muito complicado, se não fosse a intervenção de bastantes meios terrestres e aéreos.


----------



## bigfire (2 Set 2014 às 22:32)

StormRic disse:


> Não sei o que significa "missão abortada", no incêndio de Teixeira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pode não haver a necessidade de se deslocarem para o local devido aos combate estar a decorrer favoravelmente, ou terem sido deslocalizados para outro dos 2 incêndios que lavram neste momento naquele distrito, penso que serão as duas situações mais lógicas.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 22:36)

bigfire disse:


> Situação complicada na Guarda, mas também em Vila Real, incêndio de tarde em Abaças que poderia torna-se muito complicado, se não fosse a intervenção de bastantes meios terrestres e aéreos.



Quando se previu que Setembro iria ser o mais problemático dos meses em relação aos incêndios tinham razão. Só com dois dias e já com graves consequências.


----------



## bigfire (2 Set 2014 às 22:42)

StormRic disse:


> Quando se previu que Setembro iria ser o mais problemático dos meses em relação aos incêndios tinham razão. Só com dois dias e já com graves consequências.



Já era de esperar que viesse a acontecer, existe bastante combústivel para arder, os mesmo já se encontram secos, ainda agora deflagrou outro incêndio aqui no concelho de Vila Real, que também arde com alguma intensidade pelas informações de lá, portanto e para resumir, se o resto da semana continuar quente e com temperaturas elevadas, vai haver bastante trabalho.


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2014 às 22:53)

A situação nos próximos dias é favorável no interior norte e centro
as temperaturas irão descer um pouco e o calor será menor o que ajudará a atenuar os incêndios


----------



## keipha (2 Set 2014 às 22:54)

StormRic disse:


> Não sei o que significa "missão abortada", no incêndio de Teixeira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foram desviados para o incendio de Alvoco. Felizmente parece estar a ter sucesso o combate nos fogos do concelho de Seia.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 22:56)

keipha disse:


> Foram desviados para o incendio de Alvoco. Felizmente parece estar a ter sucesso o combate nos fogos do concelho de Seia.



Precisamente, ambos estão a decorrer favoravelmente:


> 2/9 	22:13 	Incêndio com duas frentes ativas. Operações de combate a decorrerem favoravelmente.



preocupação agora para o de Leomil, é no vale do Côa e o terreno é difícil.

Os três incêndios eclodiram praticamente em simultâneo pouco antes da 13h, até parece uma operação concertada.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 23:14)

bigfire disse:


> Já era de esperar que viesse a acontecer, existe bastante combústivel para arder, os mesmo já se encontram secos, ainda agora deflagrou outro incêndio aqui no concelho de Vila Real, que também arde com alguma intensidade pelas informações de lá, portanto e para resumir, se o resto da semana continuar quente e com temperaturas elevadas, vai haver bastante trabalho.



Em que zona é esse incêndio de Vila Real? Pelo menos ainda não aparece na infame lista dos mais significativos neste momento e espero que não apareça.


----------



## bigfire (2 Set 2014 às 23:27)

StormRic disse:


> Em que zona é esse incêndio de Vila Real? Pelo menos ainda não aparece na infame lista dos mais significativos neste momento e espero que não apareça.



Já está resolvido, era numa aldeia chamada Gache, para aparecer já era mau sinal, para aparecer o incêndio teria de estar com mais de 2 horas, ou mais de 10 veículos operacionais, ou 3 ou mais meios aéreos pesados.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 23:30)

Leomil:



> 2/9 	23:06 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
> 2/9 	23:10 	Abortada missão do Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF02) de Aveiro.
> 2/9 	23:10 	Desmobilizado Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF01) de Bragança.



parecem boas notícias.


----------



## bigfire (2 Set 2014 às 23:34)

StormRic disse:


> Leomil:
> 
> 
> 
> parecem boas notícias.



A GRIF de Vila Real ainda segue caminho, por enquanto não existe ordens de contrário.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 23:50)

Teixeira:


> 2/9 	22:13 	Incêndio com duas frentes ativas. Operações de combate a decorrerem favoravelmente.
> 2/9 	23:31 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.



Alvoco:


> 2/9 	23:10 	Acionado Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF02) de Aveiro.
> 2/9 	23:30 	Incêndio com uma frente ativa. Operações de combate a decorrerem favoravelmente.



estão a demorar, o vento continua.

Leomil:


> 2/9 	23:26 	Acionada uma Equipa do Grupo de Análise e Uso do Fogo.



a progressão difícil no terreno e o vento tornam a situação complicada.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 23:57)

Incêndio em Vilarelhos a começar de noite e numa zona de pomares e culturas, só pode ser acidental, um churrasco que ficou fora de controle?


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 00:05)

O vento nos planaltos:


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 01:31)

Alvoco, não está a correr bem  e é a área mais crítica, em pleno PNSE, a arder há 12 horas as vertentes da Alvoaça e da Torre.


> 3/9 	0:52 	Incêndio com uma frente ativa. Operações de combate a decorrerem favoravelmente.
> 3/9 	1:12 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.



Dominado o incêndio de Teixeira:


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 01:41)

Andam criminosos a actuar, novo incêndio e é demasiado longe do de Leomil para vir de lá










o vento diminuiu para menos de 20 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 03:23)

Ponto da situação:
Continuam a eclodir novos incêndios ou reacendimentos.
Vilarelhos foi dominado:





E, finalmente, Alvoco:





Leomil já arde há quase 15 horas

No Parque Natural do Douro Internacional - mais uma zona protegida atingida - junto a Poiares.


> 2/9 	23:08 	Comandante das Operações de Socorro (COS): 2º Comandante do Corpo de Bombeiros de Freixo de Espada à Cinta.
> 3/9 	1:15 	Acionado Veículo de Comando e Comunicações (VCOC) de Bragança para o Teatro de Operações (TO).
> 3/9 	1:30 	Comandante Operacional Distrital de Bragança em trânsito para o Teatro de Operações (TO).
> 3/9 	1:31 	Acionada para o Teatro de Operações (TO) uma máquina de rasto da Câmara Municipal de Mogadouro.
> ...


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 04:26)

Ponto da situação:


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 04:57)

Incêndio no PNDI dominado





Senouras/Leomil, em Almeida, continua


> 2/9 	23:38 	Posto de Comando Operacional (PCO) instalado junto a Santa Barbara (N 40º 40' 47'' W 006º 56' 55'')
> 2/9 	23:45 	Acionado Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF01) de Portalegre.
> 3/9 	0:15 	Mobilizados dois Pelotões de Militares para o Teatro de Operações (TO), para apoio à consolidação da extinção e vigilância ativa pós-incêndio.
> 3/9 	0:20 	Abortada missão do Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF01) de Vila Real.
> ...



16 horas a arder, uma paisagem natural que é uma maravilha e tão pouco conhecida.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 05:41)

Finalmente, ao fim de quase 17 horas 





http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2014-09-03-dominados-esta-madrugada-os-incendios-mais-preocupantes


----------



## bigfire (3 Set 2014 às 08:25)

A GRIF de Vila Real sempre foi desmobilizada como as restantes GRIF, mas foi chamada para o incêndio de Figueira Castelo Rodrigo.


----------



## AJB (3 Set 2014 às 10:16)

Esta situação ocorrida entre segunda e terça no Interior Norte e Centro não foi absolutamente nada de anormal, comparando com os sub-indices de risco de incendio e mesmo com o fwi!
Era esperado que com a subida de ar quente o interior norte e cenro sofresse mais um bocado!
A encosta norte da Estrela teve a agravante provocada pelo fohen...nada de novo e nada de anormal como refiro!
a partir de hoje, mas principalmente amanha e depois havera desagravamento...
Chamo a atençao para duas coisas: li uns posts referindo numa suposta acção concertada para incendiarem as zonas da guarda e Seia, ou de churrascos fora de horas (ironico claro)...estejam com atenção ás noticias que vem sendo CONFIRMADAS sobre as causas dos incendios! Por exemplo o da Pampilhosa da passada semana (1000 ha ardidos) foi provocado por trabalhos de sapadores florestais!!!!! Sim, esta confirmado!
Antes, em Mogadouro foi um proprietario a limpar mato com maquinaria ligeira que provocou um outro incendio...
O mais fácil é dizer que ha mao criminosa, mas a realidade é bem mais dura para nós. Nós, povo que infelizente tem comportamentos de risco junto aos espaços florestais!
Esqueçam o gajo da mota que anda pelo monte a por fogo ou os aviões que largam bombas incendiárias...a responsabilidade é normalmente dos proprietarios e ou moradores da zona!
Ha naturalmente mão criminosa, não o nego, seria ridiculo faze-lo, mas o grosso é a negligência e falta de comportamentos seguros!
Este ano é perfeito para comprovar isto, como ja escrevi  ha uns dias atrás!
Quanto a Setembro ser o mês com expectativa de ter maior área ardida...é facil se-lo pois nos restantes meses pouco ardeu, este ano! No entanto não acredito que o seja...


----------



## AJB (3 Set 2014 às 10:25)

O incêndio da Serra do Marão de Junho deste ano (975 ha de área ardida) foi tambem provocado por negligência!
A historia, veridica, é esta: estavamos em Junho, portanto fora do período critico...as equipas de sapadores florestais da zona andavam a fazer trabalhos preventivos de silvicultura preventiva! Uns dias antes queimaram os matos cortados e que estavam amontoados (queimaram junto aos caminhos)! Aparentemente teria ficado tudo bem apagado...mas não...na madrugada do incêndio, relembro os ventos fortes de este que estiveram durante a noite e manha, reacendeu alguma dessas queimas e voilá...
Mas facilmente se afirmou logo na altura que havia mão de algum criminoso, pois de madrugada só poderiam ser criminosos...
Enfim...facil dizer que é o tal gajo da mota que pega fogo ao monte, mas a realidade é bem mais dura e o gajo da mota não é mais do que o vizinho do lado ou o proprio...


----------



## james (3 Set 2014 às 11:07)

AJB disse:


> Esta situação ocorrida entre segunda e terça no Interior Norte e Centro não foi absolutamente nada de anormal, comparando com os sub-indices de risco de incendio e mesmo com o fwi!
> Era esperado que com a subida de ar quente o interior norte e cenro sofresse mais um bocado!
> A encosta norte da Estrela teve a agravante provocada pelo fohen...nada de novo e nada de anormal como refiro!
> a partir de hoje, mas principalmente amanha e depois havera desagravamento...
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2014 às 12:40)

> *Incêndios: Fogo obriga ao corte da circulação de comboios na linha do Algarve por duas horas*
> 
> Um incêndio florestal que deflagrou, ontem à tarde, perto de Alfandanga, em Olhão, obrigou ao corte da circulação de comboios na linha que liga Faro a Vila Real de Santo António durante duas horas, disse fonte da Proteção Civil.
> 
> ...



Fotos: http://safeplace52.blogspot.pt/2014/09/60-bombeiros-e-2-helicopteros.html

Ontem à tarde, avistei a coluna de fumo, mas como não vi nada no site pensei que não fosse. Só assim, limpam a zona, com o canavial que aquilo tem junto ao ribeiro Tronco e numa zona bastante vulnerável a inundações, assim fica mais limpo.


----------



## AJB (3 Set 2014 às 13:08)

james disse:


> AJB disse:
> 
> 
> > Esta situação ocorrida entre segunda e terça no Interior Norte e Centro não foi absolutamente nada de anormal, comparando com os sub-indices de risco de incendio e mesmo com o fwi!
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (3 Set 2014 às 13:35)

AJB disse:


> james disse:
> 
> 
> > Sim, completamente!
> ...


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2014 às 13:40)

Paulo H disse:
			
		

> Na ausência de ignição por causas naturais (ex: trovoadas secas), todos os incêndios têm mão criminosa. Demonstram-no as estatísticas das causas apuradas desde os anos 90: ficou demonstrada acção criminosa na maioria dos incêndios.
> 
> O caso dos sapadores em pampilhosa também é crime! Não é por serem sapadores que muda as coisas.. É crime por negligência! Pergunto agora quem paga indemnizações aos proprietários? Num caso semelhante ocorrido o ano passado, numa aldeia de proença-a-nova, o juiz decidiu por condenar quem foi contratado para os trabalhos de limpeza de mato, tendo questionado o arguido que causou incêndio ao usar uma motoroçadora, que por azar, a lâmina atingiu uma pedra e provocou ignição no mato: "tendo em conta os riscos, estava munido de equipamento que permitisse extinguir o início de um incêndio? Não se apagam incêndios, só com um balde de água!"
> (foi mais ou menos isto, neste sentido).
> ...


----------



## AJB (3 Set 2014 às 13:47)

vitamos disse:


> Paulo H disse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2014 às 13:52)

Como penso já ter dito uma vez: A questão ás vezes não está na percentagem das causas.

A negligência pode até ser maioritária. Mas uma negligência pode ou não causar um IF.

O fogo posto pode ser minoritário. Mas um fogo posto geralmente causa um IF.

Contas somadas, eu até acredito que uma grande percentagem, provavelmente até maioritária, tem origem criminosa não negligente. Contudo duvido muito que a maioria de ignições tenha essa origem.

Mas por exemplo, sem especular, a quantidade de ignições em Seia ontem, sendo duas a poucos quilómetros e segundo o prociv junto a uma estrada principal, não pode deixar de ser motivo de algumas conclusões preliminares (especulativas, reforço).


----------



## AJB (3 Set 2014 às 13:58)

vitamos disse:


> Como penso já ter dito uma vez: A questão ás vezes não está na percentagem das causas.
> 
> A negligência pode até ser maioritária. Mas uma negligência pode ou não causar um IF.
> 
> ...


O segundo incendio de Seia pode ter sido um salto do primeiro...essa possibilidade esta em aberto...


----------



## james (3 Set 2014 às 14:11)

Paulo H disse:


> AJB disse:
> 
> 
> > Na ausência de ignição por causas naturais (ex: trovoadas secas), todos os incêndios têm mão criminosa. Demonstram-no as estatísticas das causas apuradas desde os anos 90: ficou demonstrada acção criminosa na maioria dos incêndios.
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (3 Set 2014 às 15:22)

Sim, a maioria são negligência, sendo que em muitos casos até se pode chamar "azar" nomeadamente quando se trata de trabalhos agrícolas ou até de desmatação florestal. Mas o azar sai caro, não tem desculpa. Caso os proprietários acusem e haja efetivamente culpados, há indemnizações a pagar. Resta saber se a culpa morre solteira para uns, e para outros não. Tenho muita pena dos azares de alguns, mas são danos para uma vida inteira de poupanças de alguns!


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 17:18)

AJB disse:


> Esta situação ocorrida entre segunda e terça no Interior Norte e Centro não foi absolutamente nada de anormal, comparando com os sub-indices de risco de incendio e mesmo com o fwi!
> Era esperado que com a subida de ar quente o interior norte e cenro sofresse mais um bocado!
> A encosta norte da Estrela teve a agravante provocada pelo fohen...nada de novo e nada de anormal como refiro!
> a partir de hoje, mas principalmente amanha e depois havera desagravamento...
> ...



Concordo com a normalidade dos comportamentos de risco. Alguns são mesmo absurdos, dou como exemplo a minha experiência de percorrer as matas de Sintra e encontrar frequentemente em locais específicos e no meio das ervas ou espaços densamente florestados, instalações que eu suponho serem rituais de algum tipo, espíritas, esotéricos, religiosos, chamem-lhes o que quiserem. Nessas instalações há quase sempre velas, fósforos, garrafas com conteúdos alcoólicos entre outros artefactos. Um desses locais estava junto a um caminho, no meio das ervas secas, sob um sol forte e incluía uma caixa de fósforos inteira, uma garrafa de absinto etc. é de loucos...
Quando me refiro a mão criminosa não quero só dizer acto com intenção de provocar incêndio, crimes por negligência ou incúria também são crimes!


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 17:25)

Incêndio no Parque Natural de Montesinho já está dominado


----------



## bigfire (7 Set 2014 às 23:42)

Com a aproximação do Outono, e os incêndios a acabarem, espero eu, fica mais um registo, o incêndio que deflagrou no concelho de Vimioso, queimou 350 hectares de mato e cultivos, mais de 14 hectares só em oliveiras, grandes prejuízos para os agricultores daquele concelho.


----------



## AFC (29 Set 2014 às 12:50)

Ainda no que se refere aos incêndios de Seia, de 02 de Setembro, confirmo que foram ambos de origem criminosa, incendiarismo, e o responsável encontra-se em prisão preventiva.


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2014 às 23:20)

Incêndio em curso em Vila do Bispo. Com o vento moderado que está não vai ser fácil.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 23:31)

Só para que não nos esqueçamos:

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=736720

leiam a notícia toda. Afinal os incendiários de mota existem e são mortíferos.


----------

